# US Open 2019



## Captainron (Jun 9, 2019)

I actually love how hard the USGA make their Open. It makes a change from seeing guys rip up courses. Patience and knowing when to attack is probably worth a few shots over the week. 

I like Pebble Beach too. Some stunning holes (especially 7 and 8) and it has provided a good test in the past. Love the coastal holes. 

Koepka has been magnificent all year and is rightly favourite. Rory is in some form after this week (should win) and Tiger is not playing badly. 

Iâ€™ve had a cheeky punt on Lowry so far at 50/1. Any other outsiders worth a look?


----------



## fundy (Jun 9, 2019)

Captainron said:



			I actually love how hard the USGA make their Open. It makes a change from seeing guys rip up courses. Patience and knowing when to attack is probably worth a few shots over the week. 

I like Pebble Beach too. Some stunning holes (especially 7 and 8) and it has provided a good test in the past. Love the coastal holes. 

Koepka has been magnificent all year and is rightly favourite. Rory is in some form after this week (should win) and Tiger is not playing badly. 

Iâ€™ve had a cheeky punt on Lowry so far at 50/1. Any other outsiders worth a look?
		
Click to expand...


like you i took some Lowry EW at 70s earlier, playing well and a test that should suit

think its hard to fancy too many of the outsiders, should set up to suit the big guys (Koepka, Rory, DJ especially)

guys like Cantlay and Schauffle both got chances to break through but are at prohibitive prices. Like Adam Scott of late but too short based on how hes putting, prob a bit of value in Kuchars price but I wont be backing the cheetah


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 9, 2019)

JT is my pick. Due a big week.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 9, 2019)

Rory has played well this week, but is yet to turn up in the majors despite his early season form so jury still out on that for me and I don't see him being in contention come Sunday. 

Can see Cantlay having another solid week and Scahuffele. 

My favourite major of the year love the way the courses set up and happens to be at my all time bucket list course this week so I'll be settling in for the duration.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 10, 2019)

Listened to the US Open preview podcast from NLU with Shane Bacon and sounds like it's going to be a course that no-one is out of the running in terms of distance, it's not a particularly long course, the fairways are going to be really tight and the greens are tiny. To me, that means the bomb and gouge guys aren't going to have a good week, and there's going to be a massive premium on iron play, distance control and course management. That therefore brings Tiger right into play, he'll only have to hit 4 or 5 drivers a round max and his iron play is about as good as anyone on Tour, he also has history at Pebble. I think it also brings Spieth into play, his iron and wedge game is always superb and his course management is superb. 

Looking down the stats could also pull out a few names. So Proximity to Hole on the PGA Tour for those that have qualified this season:

1. Jim Furyk
2. Keegan Bradley
3. Tiger Woods
4. Chesson Hadley
5. Jason Dufner

Then SG Approaching the Green:

1. Henrik Stenson
2. Keegan Bradley
3. Sergio Garcia
4. Rory McIlroy
5. Hideki Matsuyama

Other names in the Top 15 for SG Approach for those that have qualified include Justin Thomas, Matt Kuchar, Patrick Cantlay, Brooks Koepka, Tiger Woods, Adam Scott and Dustin Johnson.

Scrambling and SG around the greens will also be massive with the greens being so small. So the leaders on tour for that category that have qualified are:

1. Brandt Snedeker
2. Ben An
3. Louis Oosthuizen
4. Aaron Baddeley
5. Si Woo Kim

This is also another area Tiger is doing very well this year, sat #6 for the season of those that have qualified. Justin Thomas, Hideki Matsuyama, Patrick Cantlay and Adam Scott also do well here featuring in the Top 15.

The winner of a Tournament is also generally decided by the best putter of the best guys in terms of SG Tee to Green. So on Tour this year, the leading guys Tee-to-Green:

1. Rory McIlroy
2. Patrick Cantlay
3. Hideki Matsuyama
4. Dustin Johnson
5. Justin Thomas

So there are a few names that jump out across the board that are worth looking at this week - they are:

1. Hideki Matsuyama
2. Rory McIlroy
3. Tiger Woods
4. Justin Thomas
5. Patrick Cantlay

So still feeling pretty confident with my pick earlier in the thread of Justin Thomas, but could see any of those 5 + Koepka, DJ, Bradley and Spieth being there or there abouts this week. We'll see how the stats work out in reality this week. Be interesting to look back at this come Sunday to see how accurate/useful the analysis is.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 10, 2019)

I love Pebble Beach and hopefully it'll be playing tough and the winner will have to really work hard for the title as opposed to the usual bomb and putt offerings weekly on the PGA tour. Loads of players in with a shout although I can't see Koepka, McIlroy or Woods winning. I think Justin Thomas will have a good week and hope Rose can find some form again. Would love to see Fleetwood do it


----------



## Jacko_G (Jun 10, 2019)

I'm backing Jordan to do well this week, maybe a wee e/w flutter.

Also fancy De Sham Bo. Just a matter of time before he wins big.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 10, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Also fancy De Sham Bo. Just a matter of time before he wins big.
		
Click to expand...

I know what you're saying but he's not done anything since he got to USA after the desert swing in Jan/Feb...
Needs to extract his digit!


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 10, 2019)

I've had 2 quid on Spieth to win already. Weighing up the options for my each ways. I'm thinking Tommy, Kuch, Stenson maybe at the moment. Gonna wait til the online tipsters have their say this week though.


----------



## BrianM (Jun 10, 2019)

Not sure on JT, just coming back from injury, should be fresh though.
Rory will be there abouts, so should Spieth.


----------



## Grant85 (Jun 10, 2019)

Captainron said:



			I actually love how hard the USGA make their Open. It makes a change from seeing guys rip up courses. Patience and knowing when to attack is probably worth a few shots over the week.

I like Pebble Beach too. Some stunning holes (especially 7 and 8) and it has provided a good test in the past. Love the coastal holes.

Koepka has been magnificent all year and is rightly favourite. Rory is in some form after this week (should win) and Tiger is not playing badly.

Iâ€™ve had a cheeky punt on Lowry so far at 50/1. Any other outsiders worth a look?
		
Click to expand...

agree with the sentiment on the stiffness of the test. 
The players obviously don't like it as they prefer to be playing birdie fests, but it's the same course for everyone. Ultimately a load of them talk themselves out of contention.  

The chat seems to be that length is not all that important, so we could be spared a Brooks or DJ muscle fest. Hopefully allows plenty of room for other players to get involved. 

With small greens, iron play is going to be key. Should favour Tiger if he can keep it in play off the tee. 

I'm going for Molinari, with a romantic bet on Phil and a value bet on Matt Wallace. 

If conditions are really tough then I'd give Rose, Spieth, Stenson chances. 
Obviously can never rule out Brooks, but surely he can't go 3 in a Row!


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 10, 2019)

Not had a penny on but would love Rory or Phil to win it.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 10, 2019)

While I'm generally in favour of rough to put an emphasis on hitting fairways, I'm not in favour of having it so deep that players have to hack out 10 yards when they do go in it.
And it should be a stern test, of course it should.
But too many Majors seem to turn into a war of attrition with the leading players being those that make the least mistakes rather than the ones playing well - not necessarily the same thing.
I'd prefer to see someone making a back 9 charge on Sunday by making birdies rather than because the guy in front is making bogeys and the chasers are making pars.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 10, 2019)

I've got Â£10 e/w on both Mickelson and Schauffele at 40's from earlier in the season and have just gone 5 e/w for Woodland at 70's.


----------



## Captainron (Jun 11, 2019)

The weather is going to be milder than expected but it won't rain. Varies between highs of 17 and 18 but the morning groupings will have 13 or 14 to start with.  

Faldo has been saying recently that Tiger prefers the hotter weather with his back. It takes that bit longer to get warmed up when it's cold and to keep it loose through the round will be tough.


----------



## inc0gnito (Jun 11, 2019)

Is this broadcast for free anywhere over the weekend?


----------



## Humpy (Jun 11, 2019)

I may have a punt on GMac. Played well over the weekend, qualified for The Open so he'll be able to freewheel a bit plus he has form at Pebble Beach.


----------



## Steve Bamford (Jun 11, 2019)

The perfect course and time for Tiger to land his 16th Major title IMO.


----------



## karlcole (Jun 11, 2019)

Noticed the time difference is pretty large to pebal beach so may be a few late nights coming up. Anyone know what time the last group will tee off UK time on Sunday?


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jun 11, 2019)

Paul Casey will be in the mix as will Tiger and also an outside chance for Patrick Reed who is due a good tournament and im sure will be ready .


----------



## GG26 (Jun 11, 2019)

karlcole said:



			Noticed the time difference is pretty large to pebal beach so may be a few late nights coming up. Anyone know what time the last group will tee off UK time on Sunday?
		
Click to expand...

When I watched GMac win I am sure that it finished around 3am.


----------



## GG26 (Jun 11, 2019)

I tend to have a small bet on a few outsiders for a bit of fun.  Whilst all of the favourites have a good chance, I have gone for:
Schauffele 30/1
Fleetwood 42/1
Finau 70/1
Woodland 100/1
Poulter 170/1
Wallace 210/1
Stanley 810/1


----------



## Captainron (Jun 11, 2019)

Webb Simpson is being talked up by the experts on the PGA Tour app


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 11, 2019)

I havenâ€™t decided yet but my fancies are;

Matsuyama
Na
Rose
Snedeker
Kuchar

I need to whittle them down to 2 picks


----------



## Aussie Swinger (Jun 12, 2019)

Cant think that Fleetwood will figure this week as he has to play the first two rounds with a certain Spaniard now known as â€˜Sulkio Garciaâ€™..


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 12, 2019)

Aussie Swinger said:



			Cant think that Fleetwood will figure this week as he has to play the first two rounds with a certain Spaniard now known as â€˜Sulkio Garciaâ€™..
		
Click to expand...

Fleetwood and Garcia are good friends, they played a pairs comp together not so long ago I believe. That may actually help him.


----------



## PieMan (Jun 12, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			I havenâ€™t decided yet but my fancies are;

Matsuyama
Na
Rose
Snedeker
Kuchar

I need to whittle them down to 2 picks
		
Click to expand...

None of those will come close! ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 12, 2019)

I wouldn't write Matsuyama or Rose off from winning, Matsuyama ranks really highly this season in all categories bar putting that will be important at Pebble, but can't see the other 3 contending personally. Do love the fact that Pebble's not a monster golf course like Bethpage that takes all the shorter hitters out of play, brings a lot more guys into contention.


----------



## Blakey (Jun 12, 2019)

karlcole said:



			Noticed the time difference is pretty large to pebal beach so may be a few late nights coming up. Anyone know what time the last group will tee off UK time on Sunday?
		
Click to expand...

Not 100% but probably around 20.00.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 12, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			I wouldn't write Matsuyama or Rose off from winning, Matsuyama ranks really highly this season in all categories bar putting that will be important at Pebble, but can't see the other 3 contending personally. Do love the fact that Pebble's not a monster golf course like Bethpage that takes all the shorter hitters out of play, brings a lot more guys into contention.
		
Click to expand...

When Matsuyama's irons are on they are second to none which could be a big advantage, but I think he always seems a bit too wild off the tee to win a major. One of those who you think would be better off hitting driving iron more often than not, but he gets the big dog out and slices it.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 12, 2019)

GG26 said:



			I tend to have a small bet on a few outsiders for a bit of fun.  Whilst all of the favourites have a good chance, I have gone for:
Schauffele 30/1
Fleetwood 42/1
Finau 70/1
Woodland 100/1
Poulter 170/1
Wallace 210/1
Stanley 810/1
		
Click to expand...


Those are the kinda bets I like to lose my money on.  Every time. 

Dream big


----------



## PieMan (Jun 12, 2019)

The winner will be which American can play the most boring and uninspiring golf over the four days......and probably prays the most to the man upstairs!! ðŸ˜´ðŸ˜´ðŸ˜´ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜€


----------



## IainP (Jun 12, 2019)

Brooks has a cob on already (see GM news).
https://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/us-o...l5fLNPkz3_D4inOCu5k75IeujJ_SEQSRNxSpouqn5wz9Q

He usually plays well when angry!


----------



## Wolf (Jun 12, 2019)

PieMan said:



			The winner will be which American can play the most boring and uninspiring golf over the four days......and probably prays the most to the man upstairs!! ðŸ˜´ðŸ˜´ðŸ˜´ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

So what you're saying is Webb Simpson is gonna win ðŸ˜‚



IainP said:



			Brooks has a cob on already (see GM news).
He usually plays well when angry!
		
Click to expand...

Can't blame him to be fair doesn't get a lot of respect from US media,. He's the form player but always overlooked. Hopefully fire's him up to challenge.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 12, 2019)

Really wouldn't be all that surprising for Brooks to do the three-peat this week. What an accomplishment it would be as well, first player to win 3 consecutive US Opens since Willie Anderson in 1905. I hope he does it, would be cool to see.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 12, 2019)

PieMan said:



			The winner will be which American can play the most boring and uninspiring golf over the four days......and probably prays the most to the man upstairs!! ðŸ˜´ðŸ˜´ðŸ˜´ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

Sadly I can't really argue with that point of view. I wonder if the golfer by numbers Bryson could feature as a result?


----------



## PieMan (Jun 12, 2019)

Wolf said:



			So what you're saying is Webb Simpson is gonna win ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...



Or Zach Johnson.........!!


----------



## bernix (Jun 12, 2019)

unless rory or one of our 2 austrians is in contention on sunday i probably will not watch the final round 'caus west-coast opens finish near 5 in the morning.
noone fancyes BK for 3-in-a-row?


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 12, 2019)

Just finished my bets.

Spieth 16/1
Fleetwood 28/1 (ew)
Webb Simpson 35/1 (ew)
Kevin Na 90/1 (ew)

1st round leader:
Koepka 16/1
Spieth 28/1
Fleetwood 40/1 (ew)


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 12, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I love Pebble Beach and hopefully it'll be playing tough and the winner will have to really work hard for the title as opposed to the usual bomb and putt offerings weekly on the PGA tour. Loads of players in with a shout although I can't see Koepka, McIlroy or Woods winning. I think Justin Thomas will have a good week and hope Rose can find some form again. Would love to see Fleetwood do it
		
Click to expand...


Any reason you can't see Brooks, rory or tiger winning?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 12, 2019)

PieMan said:



			None of those will come close! ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Come on then septic peg, give us the winner?


----------



## PieMan (Jun 12, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Come on then septic peg, give us the winner?
		
Click to expand...

See my earlier post!! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚

TBH mate I tend to find the US Open very ðŸ˜´ðŸ˜´ðŸ˜´ given how the course is usually set up.

Unless a Brit or a European is in contention I probably won't bother watching.

Good luck with your picks though buddy......ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜€


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 12, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138742850496147463
Spot on from him


----------



## IainP (Jun 12, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Really wouldn't be all that surprising for Brooks to do the three-peat this week. What an accomplishment it would be as well, first player to win 3 consecutive US Opens since Willie Anderson in 1905. I hope he does it, would be cool to see.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't be-grudge Brooks,  but I hope not purely as I don't want to keep hearing this "three-peat" nonsense!


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 12, 2019)

IainP said:



			I wouldn't be-grudge Brooks,  but I hope not purely as I don't want to keep hearing this "three-peat" nonsense!
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. It should be called a hat-trick.


----------



## IainP (Jun 12, 2019)

Stats doing the rounds relating to the size of the greens.
Wouldn't mind seeing similar for courses I play for more context.

https://m.facebook.com/GOLFTV/photo...ype=3&source=48&ref=page_internal&__tn__=EH-R


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 12, 2019)

Iâ€™ve ended up doing the following.

Na EW @100/1
Rose Win @28/1
Matsuyama EW @35/1
Molinari WIN @40/1

FRL

Johnson @ 16/1
Na @ 80/1
Woo Kim @ 66/1

Mythical 2ball acca


*Scott Piercy @10/11* *v Grillo* 1st Round Mythical 2 Balls DNB
Open
*Dustin Johnson @5/6 v McIlroy* 1st Round Mythical 2 Balls DNB
Open
*Tommy Fleetwood @4/6 v Woodland *1st Round Mythical 2 Balls DNB
Open
*Thomas Pieters @5/6 v Noren *1st Round Mythical 2 Balls DNB
Open
*Jim Furyk @4/5 v Walker *- 1st Round Mythical 2 Balls DNB
Open
*Brandt Snedeker @5/6 v Casey *1st Round Mythical 2 Balls DNB
Open


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 12, 2019)

All e/w
Rory @ 8/1
Spieth @ 18/1
Thomas @ 28/1
Kuchar @ 55/1


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 12, 2019)

All just a Â£1 e/w 
Webb Simpson 40/1
Matt Kucher     40/1
Paul Casey       40/1
Adam Scott      33/1
Patrick Cantlay 18/1


----------



## Curls (Jun 13, 2019)

My outrights aren't anything unpredictable, only long shot FRL I fancy is Abraham Ancer @125, he's a quick starter who then usually fades  

Other than that I'm looking forward to my first major of the year! I was travelling with work for the first 2 and sickened to have missed Woods at Augusta. Brooks at the PGA was a bit "meh", kinda ruined it smashing it from the start like that. I have more to gain if others win but hoping Rory does it


----------



## Wolf (Jun 13, 2019)

I see Steve Williams has come out of Caddy retirement this week to carry for Jason Day.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 13, 2019)

Wolf said:



			I see Steve Williams has come out of Caddy retirement this week to carry for Jason Day.
		
Click to expand...

Let's hope they don't try to Hi-5....Steve always misses...


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 13, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Iâ€™ve ended up doing the following.

Na EW @100/1
Rose Win @28/1
Matsuyama EW @35/1
Molinari WIN @40/1

FRL

Johnson @ 16/1
Na @ 80/1
Woo Kim @ 66/1

Mythical 2ball acca


*Scott Piercy @10/11* *v Grillo* 1st Round Mythical 2 Balls DNB
Open
*Dustin Johnson @5/6 v McIlroy* 1st Round Mythical 2 Balls DNB
Open
*Tommy Fleetwood @4/6 v Woodland *1st Round Mythical 2 Balls DNB
Open
*Thomas Pieters @5/6 v Noren *1st Round Mythical 2 Balls DNB
Open
*Jim Furyk @4/5 v Walker *- 1st Round Mythical 2 Balls DNB
Open
*Brandt Snedeker @5/6 v Casey *1st Round Mythical 2 Balls DNB
Open


Click to expand...

No idea who this Piercy is, but he's started like a house on fire.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 13, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			No idea who this Piercy is, but he's started like a house on fire.
		
Click to expand...

Scott Piercy had some good round a recently a solid player. 

John Rahmbo started nicely. 

More importantly officially got a snug/man Cave now finally all put together in the house I'll be camped here for 4 days only coming out for food and ablutions ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Slab (Jun 13, 2019)

What's up with rory's haircut ðŸ˜œ
That's quite a tide mark


----------



## hairball_89 (Jun 13, 2019)

Have gone for Brooks, Rickie, Tommy and Matt Wallace. Can't wait to get home from work and stick this on. Love the look of Pebble Beach every time it's on the box, and it's gonna be a damn sight nicer than looking out the window atm!


----------



## Wolf (Jun 13, 2019)

Everyone out on the course wrapped up in jumpers atc, then there GMac a true Northern Irishman used to grim weather in his shirt sleeves.. 

I'm hoping he has a good week though really like the guy. 

Big Phil showing he plays his best shots from nowhere near a fairway


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 13, 2019)

Just seen Rory and Leishman walking together down the fairway, I didnâ€™t realise what a unit Leishman is


----------



## Imurg (Jun 13, 2019)

Haven't bothered with a Nowtv pass this time as I won't be able to watch much of it and it goes on into the wee small hours.
So I'll be relying on updates!


----------



## Wolf (Jun 13, 2019)

Rory been steady but now chomping his way up 18 be lucky to get up and down for a 5


----------



## Curls (Jun 13, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Rory been steady but now chomping his way up 18 be lucky to get up and down for a 5
		
Click to expand...

Nice birdie on the 2nd though 

Not sure what Leishman got relief for in the rough but Iâ€™m guessing none of us would in a monthly medal.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 13, 2019)

Curls said:



			Nice birdie on the 2nd though

Not sure what Leishman got relief for in the rough but Iâ€™m guessing none of us would in a monthly medal.
		
Click to expand...

Decent up and down at 18 to be fair. 

Good birdie at 2 but monster at 3rd, but so far a bunker master class by most players and Mickelson at some point has to Come unstuck he can't keep missing greens and fairways and get away with it..


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 13, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139182627762475008
Phil continuing from where he left off on the range it seems. Also, that putt was a shocker.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 13, 2019)

Fox Sports have Ken on the Course 

Course looks pretty calm at the moment - could be a really low score this afternoon

Rory playing nice at the moment


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 13, 2019)

Oh jesus. Don't fancy Rahm's next shot.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 13, 2019)

Good old Sky - live golf going on and they are showing m the first of no doubt many montages of Woods ðŸ˜–ðŸ˜–ðŸ˜–ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## Captainron (Jun 13, 2019)

Show the tiger stuff when he has actually teed off.


----------



## Captainron (Jun 13, 2019)

And theyâ€™ve made the course too easy. I was hoping for a level par slugfest where a birdie is celebrated like a lottery win.

And what the hell is up with Ricky Fowlerâ€™s hair?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 13, 2019)

Has DJ always taken an age over putts? It's been purgatory watching him today? Perhaps I'm used to snappy editing and cut aways and he has always been this slow.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Good old Sky - live golf going on and they are showing m the first of no doubt many montages of Woods ðŸ˜–ðŸ˜–ðŸ˜–ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 13, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Show the tiger stuff when he has actually teed off.
		
Click to expand...

Surprised they havenâ€™t got a countdown clock in the corner until his tee time 

Itâ€™s a shame that we couldnâ€™t stick with the local commentary team and Ken on the Course.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 13, 2019)

Captainron said:



			And theyâ€™ve made the course too easy. I was hoping for a level par slugfest where a birdie is celebrated like a lottery win.

And what the hell is up with Ricky Fowlerâ€™s hair?
		
Click to expand...

Think he is growing a mullet for charity 

Itâ€™s soft , but wind getting up I think which could help dry it up 

Europeans doing well at the moment which is good to see.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 13, 2019)

Captainron said:



			And theyâ€™ve made the course too easy. I was hoping for a level par slugfest where a birdie is celebrated like a lottery win.

And what the hell is up with Ricky Fowlerâ€™s hair?
		
Click to expand...

Could be wrong but I think he was growing a mullet for charity. Or he lost a bet or something. 

https://www.golf.com/news/2019/05/1...-heres-why-rickie-fowler-is-growing-a-mullet/


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 13, 2019)

Before today's round, Rory's last 3 opening rounds in the US Open have been 77, 78 and 80.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 13, 2019)

Saw this great pic on Twitter yesterday


----------



## Wolf (Jun 13, 2019)

Lgreat showing from GMac, and living Brooks hat very reminiscent of Marty McFlys in back to the future 2


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 13, 2019)

Nice bogey-free start for GMac.

Don't like to see DJ taking so long on the greens. Never seems to make anything when him and his brother over analyse every putt and take forever, he's a streaky putter and putts best when he trusts his eye.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 13, 2019)

Good to see Kaymer with a good start as well only a couple back really hoping he can push on and reignite his career one of my favourite players. 

Be good to see him consolidate this week and be in the leaderboard at the weekend


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 13, 2019)

Could Rickie be any more relaxed and chilled? Seems in a good place this week, would LOVE to see him finally win one.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 13, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Nice bogey-free start for GMac.

Don't like to see DJ taking so long on the greens. Never seems to make anything when him and his brother over analyse every putt and take forever, he's a streaky putter and putts best when he trusts his eye.
		
Click to expand...

I think when watching featured groups it always seems a lot longer, I bet they're all around the same speed.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 13, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			I think when watching featured groups it always seems a lot longer, I bet they're all around the same speed.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure. I've seen plenty of Dustin, and he definitely seems to slow right down in big moments or big tournaments, and that's also when he starts to bring his brother into play more to help him with reads. When he's playing his best he's much more decisive and faster on the greens.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 13, 2019)

Oh Xander. Not gonna do it again are we? 

Also - this is a fascinating insight into how small the Pebble greens are: 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139260158570201088


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Good old Sky - live golf going on and they are showing m the first of no doubt many montages of Woods ðŸ˜–ðŸ˜–ðŸ˜–ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸
		
Click to expand...

Zzzzzzzz change the record or don't comment. Its not like you don't know what you're going to get and they have to fill the gaps in US coverage. Why not enjoy the coverage you do get


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 13, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139271685863948289


----------



## Wolf (Jun 13, 2019)

Justin Rose really is a great advert as to why Bonobos don't sell clothes in Europe...


----------



## Captainron (Jun 13, 2019)

Koepka doing it again


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 13, 2019)

Mental this from Koepka. 3 in a row is happening.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 13, 2019)

Koepka at it again man, ridiculous. Man's just going to win practically every major until he retires.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 13, 2019)

Koepka is just awesome, but someone please tell McGinley to stop saying he only has a couple of Tour wins... Who cares he has 4 majors in 8 starts and that's the only stat that matters.. 

Hovland with a great start as well, hope he keeps that up I had a cheeky Â£3 each way at 160/1


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 13, 2019)

Tigers distance control has been sublime so far, been pin high on every green. By far his biggest weapon this week.

Fair play to Hovland as well. Playing with Brooks and smashing it so far, makes such good contact. Him and Wolff are going to be superstars.


----------



## Captainron (Jun 13, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Justin Rose really is a great advert as to why Bonobos don't sell clothes in Europe...
		
Click to expand...

I quite like his attire today


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 13, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139292049134346241
Mental


----------



## Wolf (Jun 13, 2019)

Captainron said:



			I quite like his attire today
		
Click to expand...

It's the best he's been seen in since his switch but still looks terrible, it's the shirt underneath ruining it.


----------



## Swingalot (Jun 13, 2019)

Captainron said:



			I quite like his attire today
		
Click to expand...

Is your tv in black and white still?


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 13, 2019)

Oh jesus. What was that TW? That was mega left. Could be OB.


----------



## Wilson (Jun 13, 2019)

Iâ€™m going to buy one of those terrible Nike hats and see if it helps my game.


----------



## Captainron (Jun 13, 2019)

Swingalot said:



			Is your tv in black and white still?
		
Click to expand...

I am the remote control


----------



## BrianM (Jun 13, 2019)

Hovland has been phenomenal considering heâ€™s playing with Koepka, no nerves whatsoever ðŸ˜±


----------



## Wolf (Jun 13, 2019)

What a group Franky, Brooks and Viktor 
-11 better ball for 7 holes. 

Then Mr Slovakia Rory Sabbatini goes and dunks his tee shot at the 12th


----------



## Captainron (Jun 13, 2019)

Wolf said:



			What a group Franky, Brooks and Viktor
-11 better ball for 7 holes.

Then Mr Slovakia Rory Sabbatini goes and dunks his tee shot at the 12th
		
Click to expand...

He was so embarrassed by our cricket team that he changed nationality ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜³


----------



## Wolf (Jun 13, 2019)

Captainron said:



			He was so embarrassed by our cricket team that he changed nationality ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜³
		
Click to expand...

His excuse of raising the game in his wife's native Slovakia is hilarious. More likely wants a shot at the Olympics next year ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Slab (Jun 14, 2019)

Ok Stenson wins the weird haircut of the week
It's clearly a 2-part effort with no time to get it finished before he tee'd off


----------



## Slab (Jun 14, 2019)

What a sweet connection off the tarmac path on 18 by Brooks!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 14, 2019)

Pleased to see Rose back to form although his attire these days is shocking. Whether he can hold onto that form remains to be seen. Will Koepka be happy as I thought that could have been a little better but the man is a machine in majors and can see him up there on Sunday. Good to see McIlroy carrying on the form from last week and if he can avoid his one major round poor score could really have a chance. I see this boiling up into a classic and thought they had the course set up perfectly


----------



## backwoodsman (Jun 14, 2019)

Good to see Rose do well - but difficult to say he "was on form"?  Having just watched all 65 of his shots (via the US Open app), his driving was fairly poor, as often was his second shot. He was so often playing from the rough or bunkers. But his bunker play, his short game from greenside rough, and his putting  were of a completely different order! 65 was a darn good score, but l think it fair to say it was somewhat scrambled.  If he can get it on the short grass more often, and keep up that level of short game, then he's likely to be hard to beat.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 14, 2019)

Rose has struggled with the big stick all season, continually had to drop to taking 3 wood off the tee to keep it in play. Put together a very solid round though, a lot of the later starters seemed to struggle as their rounds went on so did very well to get to -6. 

Tiger seemed to recover well after the shocking 5 on 5 with that being the only bogey on his card, very solid play and puts him in a decent position going into today. Looking like we're going to have a cracking leaderboard with Rose, Fowler, Schauffele, McIlroy, Molinari, Rahm, DeChambeau, Matsuyama, Koepka, Woods, Day and Scott all starting under par.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 14, 2019)

Went to bed at 1 hoping to wake up and see Brooks had made me some first round leader money, but no. The four guys I backed outright are between E and +3, meanwhile the three other guys I considered backing but didn't are all between -2 and -3. Just another standard major for me.


----------



## Grant85 (Jun 14, 2019)

Personally disappointed in the set up. 

I know, a bit like a links course, there's not that much they can do if there isn't a good 3 club wind. However, looks like the USGA have, at least for this year, moved away from trying to get par as the winning score. Perhaps they have finally relented to player power and have just set up a 'tough PGA Tour week' type event. 

Appreciate there is a fine line to tread for the USGA and even if they are just an inch over the line, they are going to get burned at the stake by players and ex-players who are commentating - but I think most people would have been expecting firmer and faster greens. 

Will be interesting to see if the greens are allowed to firm up, but at the moment you'd say we are heading for a winning score of -15 or -16.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 14, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Went to bed at 1 hoping to wake up and see Brooks had made me some first round leader money, but no. The four guys I backed outright are between E and +3, meanwhile the three other guys I considered backing but didn't are all between -2 and -3. Just another standard major for me.
		
Click to expand...

Way it goes sometimes with the golf betting. I've been lucky this year had Woods/Scahuffele/Koepka at Masters and Koepka/DJ/Spieth at PGA. 

So far in this one I've got Woodland/Scahuffele/Koepka with outsiders on Kaymer and Hovland. If they can all maintain I'll be in for another good week, but then again they could all have a mare and fall away


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 14, 2019)

Grant85 said:



			Personally disappointed in the set up.

I know, a bit like a links course, there's not that much they can do if there isn't a good 3 club wind. However, looks like the USGA have, at least for this year, moved away from trying to get par as the winning score. Perhaps they have finally relented to player power and have just set up a 'tough PGA Tour week' type event.

Appreciate there is a fine line to tread for the USGA and even if they are just an inch over the line, they are going to get burned at the stake by players and ex-players who are commentating - but I think most people would have been expecting firmer and faster greens.

Will be interesting to see if the greens are allowed to firm up, but at the moment you'd say we are heading for a winning score of -15 or -16.
		
Click to expand...

Apparently the guy who sets the course up for the US PGA is different to the one from the last few years. He has certainly not tried to be brutal, as you say lesson learned, but maybe has gone too far the other way. Without the wind these guys have not struggled there. If the forecast for the remainder of the tournament is still tame do they have the ability to toughen it up or is it all too late now?


----------



## Imurg (Jun 14, 2019)

2nd round will be set up similarly to the first to make the draw fair.
After the cut I'd expect them to toughen things up a bit


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 14, 2019)

Enjoyed watching the highlighted groups early on, but got so fed up with the Sky commentary later on I gave up.
Course looks good, but greens look a touch soft and forgiving, the fairways a touch to wide and rough a little bit to easy.....for the US open.


----------



## Grant85 (Jun 14, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Apparently the guy who sets the course up for the US PGA is different to the one from the last few years. He has certainly not tried to be brutal, as you say lesson learned, but maybe has gone too far the other way. Without the wind these guys have not struggled there. If the forecast for the remainder of the tournament is still tame do they have the ability to toughen it up or is it all too late now?
		
Click to expand...

Yes - Mike Davis was the guy who was responsible for previous set ups and they have brought someone else in, John Bodenhammer. So clearly he doesn't want to trash his reputation at an iconic venue as players seem to feel very comfortable criticising US Open set ups. Apparently Bryon was having a pretty big chirp, having clearly missed the memo that someone shooting 65 in the afternoon meant that the course was gettable. 

 As I said, if the wind was up in the high teens / low 20s, then I think we'd have a scoreboard that looks much more like the US Open. 

Doesn't look like much wind is forecast really - maybe the guys this afternoon might get a bit to contend with.


----------



## Marshy77 (Jun 14, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Pleased to see Rose back to form although his attire these days is shocking. Whether he can hold onto that form remains to be seen. Will Koepka be happy as I thought that could have been a little better but the man is a machine in majors and can see him up there on Sunday. Good to see McIlroy carrying on the form from last week and if he can avoid his one major round poor score could really have a chance. I see this boiling up into a classic and thought they had the course set up perfectly
		
Click to expand...

Nothing wrong with attire, looks smart. Maybe it's just not your colour. 

Some great golf played yesterday and the course looks stunning. From what I saw G Mac seemed to keep going whilst Mickleson really seemed to struggle on the greens.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jun 14, 2019)

Some utter drivel on this thread.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 14, 2019)

Since everyone seems to be talking about it, I rather liked Rosey's outfit. I'd wear it myself.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 14, 2019)

Think the course will dry out a touch next couple days and come Saturday and Sunday pins will be in less favourable positions than they were on day 1 and will be on day 2 . 

As for Rose, nope those colours together a No go for me he needs to get someone to sort his wardrobe out


----------



## Jacko_G (Jun 14, 2019)

Wolf said:



*Think the course will dry out a touch next couple days and come Saturday and Sunday pins will be in less favourable positions than they were on day 1 and will be on day 2 .*

As for Rose, nope those colours together a No go for me he needs to get someone to sort his wardrobe out
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 14, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Absolutely.
		
Click to expand...

People just need realise this is only round 1 done in the bag, US Open gets harder as the week goes on as usually does the Open Championship


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 14, 2019)

I hope they lose the course at some point over the week, let the greens get too firm and the wind pick up. I'm a sucker for carnage and Tour pros struggling and moaning. It's great.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jun 14, 2019)

Wolf said:



			People just need realise this is only round 1 done in the bag, US Open gets harder as the week goes on as usually does the Open Championship
		
Click to expand...

Agree Pebble is an iconic place like St Andrews and Augusta, courses not to be messed about with. Tricking them up goes against the grain.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 14, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Agree Pebble is an iconic place like St Andrews and Augusta, courses not to be messed about with. Tricking them up goes against the grain.
		
Click to expand...

Yet some moaned Bethpage was to hard and not enjoyable, now people complain its to easy.. 

I totally agree it's one of the few true iconic championship courses, it will get tougher as week goes on when pins are put in harder to get at spots, and if the pros still shot low well just enjoy the golf and beauty of the course


----------



## Grant85 (Jun 14, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Agree Pebble is an iconic place like St Andrews and Augusta, courses not to be messed about with. Tricking them up goes against the grain.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't say having firm greens is tricking up a golf course. 

Look at the results in the past. Obviously Tiger was off the charts in 2000, but all other players were over par. 
McDowell won it at level par with a 74 on the final day I believe. 

Now things are shaping up for one of the lowest scoring US Opens in history. There is clearly room to make scoring a bit tougher for these guys.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 14, 2019)

Forecast doesn't look great for carnage annoyingly. Bit of drizzle today will keep the greens soft and the most wind we're going to get according to the forecast is 9mph, rubbish.


----------



## pendodave (Jun 14, 2019)

Not a big fan of chop-out rough around every green. So one-dimensional compared to the great UK courses.
As for the scoring, and the need to make the course 'tougher', we all know they can hit it too far. It's not rocket science..(it's ballistics and metallurgy).


----------



## Slab (Jun 14, 2019)

Grant85 said:



			I wouldn't say having firm greens is tricking up a golf course.

Look at the results in the past. Obviously Tiger was off the charts in 2000, but all other players were over par.
McDowell won it at level par with a 74 on the final day I believe.

Now things are shaping up for one of the lowest scoring US Opens in history. There is clearly room to make scoring a bit tougher for these guys.

View attachment 27558

Click to expand...

I guess there needs to be a cut off time for deciding on a course set up before the tournament starts so if they'd planned for it to be a 'bit tougher' and the wind was blowing a hoolie they'd have got mega stick for it being too tough
Whereas a bit of wind yesterday would've made things just about right for most peoples idea of toughness, only thing is you cant accurately predict the weather well enough in advance to change the set up for no-wind

Damed if you do, damed if you don't


----------



## Grant85 (Jun 14, 2019)

Slab said:



			I guess there needs to be a cut off time for deciding on a course set up before the tournament starts so if they'd planned for it to be a 'bit tougher' and the wind was blowing a hoolie they'd have got mega stick for it being too tough
Whereas a bit of wind yesterday would've made things just about right for most peoples idea of toughness, only thing is you cant accurately predict the weather well enough in advance to change the set up for no-wind

Damed if you do, damed if you don't
		
Click to expand...

They could have controlled the greens by having less water on them earlier this week. A decision was obviously made in the early part of this week to have receptive greens, at least for today. I don't believe there has been much rain in that area over the past week or two, so they could have had the greens much firmer if they'd wanted. 

With regards to wind - higher winds would obviously have meant a far greater challenge. But central pins or a few shorter tees could have allowed players to still make a score. Winds generally the toughest area to set a course up for as typically on a seaside course, wind speed will build throughout the day - and on the Scottish East coast it will routinely turn 180 degrees with the tide. 

I'm very happy to give them a pass on this set up as I think it would have been ideal if there had just been a bit more breeze. But much like an Open Venue - it's a much easier prospect in benign conditions. 

And with regards to rough - they can obviously let it grow unchecked (as they will do for every US Open and Open Championship) and make a decision on the Monday / Tuesday / Wednesday to cut certain areas if they feel it is too penal or if higher winds are forecast.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jun 14, 2019)

Grant85 said:



			They could have controlled the greens by having less water on them earlier this week. A decision was obviously made in the early part of this week to have receptive greens, at least for today. I don't believe there has been much rain in that area over the past week or two, so they could have had the greens much firmer if they'd wanted. 

With regards to wind - higher winds would obviously have meant a far greater challenge. But central pins or a few shorter tees could have allowed players to still make a score. Winds generally the toughest area to set a course up for as typically on a seaside course, wind speed will build throughout the day - and on the Scottish East coast it will routinely turn 180 degrees with the tide. 

I'm very happy to give them a pass on this set up as I think it would have been ideal if there had just been a bit more breeze. But much like an Open Venue - it's a much easier prospect in benign conditions. 

And with regards to rough - they can obviously let it grow unchecked (as they will do for every US Open and Open Championship) and make a decision on the Monday / Tuesday / Wednesday to cut certain areas if they feel it is too penal or if higher winds are forecast.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think you have a clue what goes into the planning of a tournament of this scale and prestige.

I know a greenkeeper who was number 2 at St Andrews for the 2000 Open. The planning and timing of the fertilizer, feeds, cuts, pest control etc is all calculated months in advance. They actually got it wrong and the course peaked a week too early and were "fighting" the course the whole week of the 2000 Open.

It's not just a decision made a few days in advance to water or not to water!


----------



## Grant85 (Jun 14, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			It's not just a decision made a few days in advance to water or not to water!
		
Click to expand...

I'm well aware that things are planned out and action taken weeks and months in advance. 

But my point being that even with all that planning and action they have taken, they can still make a few final decisions the week of the tournament when they have an accurate weather forecast. 

For whatever reason they elected to have receptive greens for the 1st day. They could easily have looked at the weather and with little wind forecast, elected to have them firmer on the day.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jun 14, 2019)

You're aware but still questioning it???

Ok.


----------



## Grant85 (Jun 14, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			You're aware but still questioning it???

Ok.
		
Click to expand...

Questioning the decision to have soft greens yesterday - yes.

It's very unusual to have that at a US Open, unless nature has made that decision for them.


----------



## Big_G (Jun 14, 2019)

I don't get people wanting the course tricked up so scores are silly

Nothing wrong with receptive greens and thick rough, it just means you get rewarded for a good shot, and punished for a bad one, isn't that what golf is about?

From what I saw and heard yesterday, the pin positions were quite friendly, something which will likely change over the course of the weekend

Let's leave the dry greens, lucky bounces for the weather lottery that is the British Open


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 14, 2019)

As most know I think the normal set up of US courses for a birdie fest is dull as dishwater but this set up is perfect , nothing wrong with it - itâ€™s rewarding good golf and it punishes poor golf , itâ€™s how the course should be , if itâ€™s calm weather then the players will take advantage of it but there is no need to dry the greens out and get to the stage where good shots were also getting punished. Fine line between carnage and perfect and for me it seems they have it right at the moment


----------



## Grant85 (Jun 14, 2019)

Just saw some of the featured groups starting on the back 9. 

Greens once again look receptive and I'd say scoring will be similar, if not lower than yesterday. 

At the very least, a great opportunity for the morning starters to post scores in the mid 60s, which could stand up if it does get tougher this afternoon.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 14, 2019)

Grant85 said:



			Just saw some of the featured groups starting on the back 9.

Greens once again look receptive and I'd say scoring will be similar, if not lower than yesterday.

At the very least, a great opportunity for the morning starters to post scores in the mid 60s, which could stand up if it does get tougher this afternoon.
		
Click to expand...

That was always going to be the way so that each player gets the same sort of conditions over the two days and itâ€™s balanced


----------



## Grant85 (Jun 14, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That was always going to be the way so that each player gets the same sort of conditions over the two days and itâ€™s balanced
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough. That makes sense. 

If that's the case and they leave them to dry out over the weekend, then we could have an absolutely stacked leaderboard by tomorrow evening.


----------



## IainP (Jun 14, 2019)

What did Leishman just do!
Maybe a part shank.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 15, 2019)

I hate the west coast tournaments.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 15, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I've got Â£10 e/w on both Mickelson and Schauffele at 40's from earlier in the season and have just gone 5 e/w for Woodland at 70's.
		
Click to expand...

Place money is Â£75 and my cash out is Â£100

Tempted....


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 15, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Place money is Â£75 and my cash out is Â£100

Tempted....
		
Click to expand...

How much is the bet worth?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 15, 2019)

Â£475.

Gonna let it run. As my daughter said. She can buy more with her cut if he wins ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## pendodave (Jun 15, 2019)

Woodland is defo not a serial winner...


----------



## Jacko_G (Jun 15, 2019)

pendodave said:



			Woodland is defo not a serial winner...
		
Click to expand...

I personally believe he has the game to win this. Like the cut of his jib.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 15, 2019)

pendodave said:



			Woodland is defo not a serial winner...
		
Click to expand...

I agree. But if he finishes top 10 then I get Â£75.
A loss from current position of Â£25, nit too shabby. If he loses completely then Iâ€™ve only wasted Â£10. 

If he wins and Iâ€™ve taken a hit of Â£375.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 15, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			I personally believe he has the game to win this. Like the cut of his jib.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree, good player and absolutely lovely guy. 

He just needs a big breakthrough and this could be it, he definetly has the game for it way he hits that 2 iron stinger with length in play. 

Plus I got money on him to ðŸ˜‚


----------



## TheDiablo (Jun 15, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I agree. But if he finishes top 10 then I get Â£75.
A loss from current position of Â£25, nit too shabby. If he loses completely then Iâ€™ve only wasted Â£10.

If he wins and Iâ€™ve taken a hit of Â£375.
		
Click to expand...

You could go and lay your stake off on BF Ex, make it completely risk free with a big upside


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 15, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Totally agree, good player and absolutely lovely guy. 

He just needs a big breakthrough and this could be it, he definetly has the game for it way he hits that 2 iron stinger with length in play. 

Plus I got money on him to ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

He's not the best with his putter though he putted well yesterday.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 15, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I agree. But if he finishes top 10 then I get Â£75.
A loss from current position of Â£25, nit too shabby. If he loses completely then Iâ€™ve only wasted Â£10. 

If he wins and Iâ€™ve taken a hit of Â£375.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ‘ðŸ‘Let it ride


----------



## Wolf (Jun 15, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			He's not the best with his putter though he putted well yesterday.
		
Click to expand...

With the course set up at Pebble he doesn't actually need to. If he finds fairways with that long 2 iron he hits all he has to do is make sure he hits his approaches underneath the hole. 

Rory never been a great putter more streaky and that's all Woodland needs this week.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 15, 2019)

Wolf said:



			With the course set up at Pebble he doesn't actually need to. If he finds fairways with that long 2 iron he hits all he has to do is make sure he hits his approaches underneath the hole. 

Rory never been a great putter more streaky and that's all Woodland needs this week.
		
Click to expand...

Fair point regarding his approach shots but Putting on those greens definitely matters and he's ranked very low in the putting stats.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 15, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Fair point regarding his approach shots but Putting on those greens definitely matters and he's ranked very low in the putting stats.
		
Click to expand...

I never said it doesn't matter, what I am saying though provided his approach play is under the hole it takes a lot of pressure off of his putting. Plus so many majors over the years have been won by average putters and players of less talent than Woodland so who's to say he can't win.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 15, 2019)

Wolf said:



			I never said it doesn't matter, what I am saying though provided his approach play is under the hole it takes a lot of pressure off of his putting. Plus so many majors over the years have been won by average putters and players of less talent than Woodland so who's to say he can't win.
		
Click to expand...

You said he doesnt need  to putt well. Being underneath the hole doesn't mean he'll drop everything, yes it'll give him a better chance but he still needs to putt well imo to win. 

I'm not saying he cant win, but for him to win on these greens  he needs to putt well over the next 2 days.The same can be said for anyone else btw.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 15, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			You said he doesnt need  to putt well. Being underneath the hole doesn't mean he'll drop everything, yes it'll give him a better chance but he still needs to putt well imo to win.

I'm not saying he cant win, but for him to win on these greens  he needs to putt well over the next 2 days.The same can be said for anyone else btw.
		
Click to expand...

If he's under the hole he doesn't need to putt well per se just needs to hole enough and not make mistakes. 

The way this course is set up it doesn't need to be the best putter that wins just the guy who makes least mistakes though the whole bag. It's not like previous US Opens with these Conditions. Hopefully a few tougher pin placements next couple days will open it up a bit for all


----------



## Dasit (Jun 15, 2019)

Can we discuss Ricky Fowler? Who shot +6 yesterday after being in 2nd after the first round. Guy has so much talent but has to be the most fragile minded player out there.

Every major he gets hyped up, he even performs well with top 10s etc, but he is an awful closer.

I feel he gets a massive pass from criticism by the pundits? If Rory did some of the stuff he did Rory would be slated.


He once had a good finish at the players winning it with some superb work on the 17th and a lot of experts hyped it right up, but he just remained the same fragile player.


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 15, 2019)

Love it!
Heâ€™s 9 back and yet itâ€™s still all about Tiger ðŸ˜€


----------



## Captainron (Jun 15, 2019)

Qwerty said:



			Love it!
Heâ€™s 9 back and yet itâ€™s still all about Tiger ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

Boils my piss that


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 15, 2019)

Matt Wallace quietly creeping along. Would be great to see three Brits (if you count McIlroy as such) in real contention tomorrow night


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 15, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			You could go and lay your stake off on BF Ex, make it completely risk free with a big upside
		
Click to expand...

Have never used bf ex tbh. So woukdnt know where to start.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 15, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Boils my piss that
		
Click to expand...

He just isnâ€™t relevant in the Comp anymore - the focus on him is embarrassing at the moment , I suppose itâ€™s better than seeing people walking into the club and then watching people on the range 

Great round so far from Willet , itâ€™s good news to see him back again- shame the PGA Tour app is about 3 holes behind I think


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 15, 2019)

So funny how people rant over *US* TV coverage of Tiger Woods. Of course they are going to show him regardless. The leaders aren't out for a few hours yet so what do think they'll show? Sky caught between a rock and hard place and either show the live feeds they have (so Woods) or get slated for not showing any action


----------



## IainP (Jun 15, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Matt Wallace quietly creeping along. Would be great to see three Brits (if you count McIlroy as such) in real contention tomorrow night
		
Click to expand...

Mr Willet trying to have something to say about this...


----------



## PieMan (Jun 15, 2019)

Dasit said:



			Can we discuss Ricky Fowler? Who shot +6 yesterday after being in 2nd after the first round. Guy has so much talent but has to be the most fragile minded player out there.

Every major he gets hyped up, he even performs well with top 10s etc, but he is an awful closer.

I feel he gets a massive pass from criticism by the pundits? If Rory did some of the stuff he did Rory would be slated.


He once had a good finish at the players winning it with some superb work on the 17th and a lot of experts hyped it right up, but he just remained the same fragile player.
		
Click to expand...

And he now has a haircut as of he's starring in deliverance!! ðŸ˜€

IMHO all style over substance.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 15, 2019)

Wolf said:



*If he's under the hole he doesn't need to putt well per se just needs to hole enough and not make mistakes.*

The way this course is set up it doesn't need to be the best putter that wins just the guy who makes least mistakes though the whole bag. It's not like previous US Opens with these Conditions. Hopefully a few tougher pin placements next couple days will open it up a bit for all
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ in essence he just needs to putt well.....

Putting well and being the best putter are 2 different things. 

I've backed Molinari,Matsuyama and Rose so if none of those win i'd like to see Woodland win. ðŸ‘


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 15, 2019)

IainP said:



			Mr Willet trying to have something to say about this...
		
Click to expand...

Two British two balls as the final pairings would be even better. I just hope we get a good day today and the climax tomorrow has a number of protaganists playing good golf rather than it being attritional. I've really enjoyed it so far


----------



## Wolf (Jun 15, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ in essence he just needs to putt well.....

Putting well and being the best putter are 2 different things.

I've backed Molinari,Matsuyama and Rose so if none of those win i'd like to see Woodland win. ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 15, 2019)

I have backed no one but lay my totally partisan credentials fairly and squarely on the table:

â€˜Mon Rory, son! You can do it, so you canâ€™

If Rory doesnâ€™t do the biz then Rosey or Matt Fitzpatrick if he keeps on going as he is currently.

But irrespective of the winner Iâ€™d love to play Pebble Beach. Possibly even more than I would Augusta. 

Both picture book perfect but I prefer Pebbleâ€™s more natural ruggedness over Augustaâ€™s manicured magnificence.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jun 15, 2019)

Tiger is golf. End of discussion, let's not take another thread way off track. He is what he is, the GOAT!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 15, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Tiger is golf. End of discussion, let's not take another thread way off track. He is what he is, the GOAT!
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t forget to add â€œIn Your Opinionâ€ at the end ðŸ‘ - that way it shows itâ€™s not factual comment

And â€œgolfâ€ is currently struggling 11 shots off the lead ðŸ™„


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 15, 2019)

Leaders going out at nearly 11.00 pm.

Is there a Seniors Comp out in front of them or something? ðŸ˜Š


----------



## PieMan (Jun 15, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Tiger is golf. End of discussion, let's not take another thread way off track. He is what he is, the GOAT!
		
Click to expand...

Seriously how? Second in the list of major wins; and likewise in the list of career PGA tour wins. Had the greatest impact on the game yes, but Nicklaus way ahead as the greatest player given major wins...and even runners-up in majors..... (obviously IMO ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜€)


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 15, 2019)

PieMan said:



			Seriously how? Second in the list of major wins; and likewise in the list of career PGA tour wins. Had the greatest impact on the game yes, but Nicklaus way ahead as the greatest player given major wins...and even runners-up in majors..... (obviously IMO ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜€)
		
Click to expand...

If he gets to the most majors then the tour wins would fall. I'd imagine some would then still try to imply that the seconds mean he's not the goat. 

Fwiw I think he'll get a few more tour wins but not the majors. I think a case can be made for him being the best, but not the greatest. 

Re the coverage of him. The moaning about it by some is as tiresome as the coverage can become. Its American footage. His the most influential player as far as media coverage is concerned. We all know it happens.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 15, 2019)

PieMan said:



			Seriously how? Second in the list of major wins; and likewise in the list of career PGA tour wins. Had the greatest impact on the game yes, but Nicklaus way ahead as the greatest player given major wins...and even runners-up in majors..... (obviously IMO ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜€)
		
Click to expand...

I'm with Jacko for me Tiger is the GOATðŸ. 

It's not just about his wins but his impact on the game, how its brought all the money into it, the impact he had on change in physical fitness and the golf he played was nothing short of phenomenonal. Everyone will have their own opinion on Jack v Tiger though. 

As for the coverage I agree with Papas the whining about it is as boring as the coverage about it. You've got arguably the mist influential player of all time playing when leaders aren't out in course there's only one place the coverage is always going to be him. Would have been no different in the 70s and 80s with Jack being followed everywhere even if out of contention of leaders weren't out for another 2hrs.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 15, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Donâ€™t forget to add â€œIn Your Opinionâ€ at the end ðŸ‘ - that way it shows itâ€™s not factual comment

And â€œgolfâ€ is currently struggling 11 shots off the lead ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

He posted it, he wasn't quoting anyone, obviously it's his opinion. Why does he need to add "In Your Opinion" at the end? 

Also, this Tiger and the Broadcast discussion is done in every major thread, lets try and avoid going over the same old arguments again and again. It's so boring. 

Sucks for UK viewers that Rose and Woodland don't tee off for another 15 minutes, no way I'll be tuning in tomorrow night for the conclusion, might not even end up making it to the leaders teeing off. Love watching the course, but the 8 hour time difference is a real killer.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jun 15, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			He posted it, he wasn't quoting anyone, obviously it's his opinion. Why does he need to add "In Your Opinion" at the end? 

Also, this Tiger and the Broadcast discussion is done in every major thread, lets try and avoid going over the same old arguments again and again. It's so boring. 

Sucks for UK viewers that Rose and Woodland don't tee off for another 15 minutes, no way I'll be tuning in tomorrow night for the conclusion, might not even end up making it to the leaders teeing off. Love watching the course, but the 8 hour time difference is a real killer.
		
Click to expand...

It's a bit of "banter", getting his own back on what I did to him a couple of weeks back. All in good spirit.

ðŸ‘


----------



## Wilson (Jun 15, 2019)

The greens firming up, balls star


Dan2501 said:



			He posted it, he wasn't quoting anyone, obviously it's his opinion. Why does he need to add "In Your Opinion" at the end?

Also, this Tiger and the Broadcast discussion is done in every major thread, lets try and avoid going over the same old arguments again and again. It's so boring.

Sucks for UK viewers that Rose and Woodland don't tee off for another 15 minutes, no way I'll be tuning in tomorrow night for the conclusion, might not even end up making it to the leaders teeing off. Love watching the course, but the 8 hour time difference is a real killer.
		
Click to expand...

I head into London very early on a Monday, Iâ€™m considering going to bed early, and then getting up early and watching the final few holes Monday morning, depends what time the leaders go out.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 15, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			He posted it, he wasn't quoting anyone, obviously it's his opinion. Why does he need to add "In Your Opinion" at the end?

Also, this Tiger and the Broadcast discussion is done in every major thread, lets try and avoid going over the same old arguments again and again. It's so boring.

Sucks for UK viewers that Rose and Woodland don't tee off for another 15 minutes, no way I'll be tuning in tomorrow night for the conclusion, might not even end up making it to the leaders teeing off. Love watching the course, but the 8 hour time difference is a real killer.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on on both counts! I really want to watch the end tomorrow but I'm wondering what I'm going to do when I'm up for work at 6:30am Monday! Could nap from 9pm til 2am and wake up to watch the last few hours??


----------



## PieMan (Jun 15, 2019)

Wolf said:



			I'm with Jacko for me Tiger is the GOATðŸ.

It's not just about his wins but his impact on the game, how its brought all the money into it, the impact he had on change in physical fitness and the golf he played was nothing short of phenomenonal. Everyone will have their own opinion on Jack v Tiger though.

As for the coverage I agree with Papas the whining about it is as boring as the coverage about it. You've got arguably the mist influential player of all time playing when leaders aren't out in course there's only one place the coverage is always going to be him. Would have been no different in the 70s and 80s with Jack being followed everywhere even if out of contention of leaders weren't out for another 2hrs.
		
Click to expand...

So what about Palmer and the impact he had on the game in his prime? And then Seve in Europe and him making the Ryder Cup what it is today?

Impact on the game goes only so far. Tiger has definitely had the greatest impact on the game we've ever known, especially as we now live in the age of 24hr media and his every move (on and off the golf course) is news worthy.

But with regard to his game he's still second in the lists that count.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 15, 2019)

PieMan said:



			So what about Palmer and the impact he had on the game in his prime? And then Seve in Europe and him making the Ryder Cup what it is today?

Impact on the game goes only so far. Tiger has definitely had the greatest impact on the game we've ever known, especially as we now live in the age of 24hr media and his every move (on and off the golf course) is news worthy.

But with regard to his game he's still second in the lists that count.
		
Click to expand...

What about them Tiger had a bigger impact imo... 

Still the Goat imo to...


----------



## TheDiablo (Jun 15, 2019)

Why does McGinley have to say 'it may have plugged' almost every time the ball goes in the bunker?! He's so infuriating to listen to


----------



## PieMan (Jun 15, 2019)

Wolf said:



			What about them Tiger had a bigger impact imo...

Still the Goat imo to...
		
Click to expand...

Yes he's had the greatest impact, especially in this era.

But every generation has their 'greatest'. The only way you can measure that is in major/tour wins, and Tiger is lacking in both of those.

Tiger is the greatest in yours and others opinion. But in mine he isnt.

And let's face it in 20 or 30 years time, the next generation will have their own 'greatest' and unless he reaches actually gets to the top of the lists that matter, that generation could well say 'Tiger who?'

Whenever Tiger plays, all the commentators ever ask is whether Tiger will reach or break Jack's major record. So that just shows what the benchmark is.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 15, 2019)

PieMan said:



			Yes he's had the greatest impact, especially in this era.

But every generation has their 'greatest'. The only way you can measure that is in major/tour wins, and Tiger is lacking in both of those.

Tiger is the greatest in yours and others opinion. But in mine he isnt.

And let's face it in 20 or 30 years time, the next generation will have their own 'greatest' and unless he reaches actually gets to the top of the lists that matter, that generation could well say 'Tiger who?'

Whenever Tiger plays, all the commentators ever ask is whether Tiger will reach or break Jack's major record. So that just shows what the benchmark is.
		
Click to expand...

Yet a lot of them still say Tiger is the greatest golfer go figure ðŸ¤”

It's objective we won't agree and it's just detracting from this thread. 

In other new Kuchar making a move at the up the leaderboard stealthily having the season of his life..


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 15, 2019)

Wolf said:



			In other new Kuchar making a move at the up the leaderboard stealthily having the season of his life..
		
Click to expand...

I'm so annoyed, he was on my shortlist of people I was considering betting on but I didn't pick him in the end.


----------



## Hoganman1 (Jun 16, 2019)

To all of my friends "across the pond"; what a great US Open. My apologies to those of you that had to stay up past 3:00 AM to see today's finish. I'm thrilled the USGA was not able to screw up Pebbile Beach. This might be the best US Open in recent memory. Also, unlike this guy who claims to be our president, I guess I'm a globalist when it comes to golf. I'll be pulling for Rosie all day tomorrow. He is without question a class act. I still remember 1998 when he holed out to finish second to Mark O'Meara in the Open. Enjoy the final round!


----------



## IainP (Jun 16, 2019)

Will obviously by pulling for Rose. However do quite like Woodland and be good to have a new major winner. Will be interesting to see if Koepka breaks from his up till now pretty cautious strategy to press a score or just sits and hopes.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 16, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			Why does McGinley have to say 'it may have plugged' almost every time the ball goes in the bunker?! He's so infuriating to listen to
		
Click to expand...

He really doesn't help overcome the 8 hour difference


----------



## TheDiablo (Jun 16, 2019)

Teed up incredibly well for tonight. Rose v Woodland with Brooks, Louis and Rory all with a chance to get out and make some birdies before the final 2 are out. 

Shame about the time!! Luckily I work from home Mondays so will call it a night after 3/4 holes from Rose, avoid the result and watch it 'live' once I've dropped the nipper at nursery.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 16, 2019)

I think Brooks has to shoot the lights out to get there
Woodland and Rosie don't look like shooting Par - difficult to see one of them not beating par.
Easy pins, soft greens and little wind and the best score in R1 and R2 was, what, 65?
65 is a big ask on US Open Sunday.
If Woodland is a couple under, Rosie too, then that will be the end of Brooks' Three-peat - whoever thought that up needs kicking!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 16, 2019)

Anyone from 4 under is in with a chance - last round of the US Open , lots of things can happen and there are some real quality players just sitting there. 

It will all be about mentality now - Woodland was going well in the PGA last season and faded , I donâ€™t see his game and mental strength being strong enough to finish the job , will Rose play safe or attack ? Rory has to go for it and put a few birdies on the board early and the pressure changes - but for me Koepka is in the perfect place - 4 back can disappear within a couple of holes with a few big swing holes.

One of the front two will fade and hopefully the likes of Koepka and Rory make an early change to make it a great final 9 

Shame itâ€™s so late that I donâ€™t think I will watch anything of the main guys


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 16, 2019)

I'm hoping for Rose to see the job out. 

I think Rahm is a big danger though


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 16, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			I'm hoping for Rose to see the job out.

I think Rahm is a big danger though
		
Click to expand...

I'm going off you ðŸ˜œ

If woodland loses to anyone I hopes it rose tbf.


----------



## IanM (Jun 16, 2019)

Shame the business end of this is a daft oâ€™clock in our time zone........will have to see nightlights tomorrow


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 16, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I'm going off you ðŸ˜œ

If woodland loses to anyone I hopes it rose tbf.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ Sorry Papas,it's only cos i've got a few quid on Rose. 

If Rose chokes then i hope Woodland does it.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 16, 2019)

Brooks to shoot 65 and win it I reckon. Would like to see Rose get the job done though.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 16, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ Sorry Papas,it's only cos i've got a few quid on Rose.

If Rose chokes then i hope Woodland does it.
		
Click to expand...

I'm at Â£170 cash out atm. I'm hoping woodland gets a fast start. If he does I'll just use likely place money to cover.. Then get burnt as he finishes 11th!


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 16, 2019)

I think Rose will win,really canâ€™t see anyone coming from behind due to the scoring yesterday not being low.
Will be watching


----------



## JamesR (Jun 16, 2019)

Iâ€™m hoping to see lots of Tiger in the early footage, before the leaders go out.
Then to wake up to a Rose ðŸŒ¹ victory. With Rory runner up.
ðŸ¤žðŸ‘


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 16, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			I'm hoping for Rose to see the job out.

I think Rahm is a big danger though
		
Click to expand...

Rahm currently 125/1, or 25/1 without Woodland and Rose. can't see it myself, but big odds there.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 16, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140308955479961600
Justin Ray delivers some fantastic little stats. Also, 9 of the last 11 US Opens have been won those entering the final round in 1st or 2nd, and each of the last 20 winners have been within 4 shots of the leader going into the final round.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 16, 2019)

Won't be staying up to silly o'clock with work tomorrow and while I think Rose knows how to do it I have a strong inkling Oosthuizen will triumph


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 16, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140325798471188480


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 16, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I'm at Â£170 cash out atm. I'm hoping woodland gets a fast start. If he does I'll just use likely place money to cover.. Then get burnt as he finishes 11th!
		
Click to expand...

I've just checked and WH are offering Â£185 cashout. i'd rather let it ride.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 16, 2019)

rudebhoy said:



			Rahm currently 125/1, or 25/1 without Woodland and Rose. can't see it myself, but big odds there.
		
Click to expand...

He had 5 bogeys yesterday, if he hits a purple patch he's capable of a 5/6 under.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 16, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			I've just checked and WH are offering Â£185 cashout. i'd rather let it ride.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I'm the same. Gotta think the place money is safe. Wouod rather win Â£400 extra than take a ton.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 16, 2019)

Woodland has never converted a 54 hole lead on the PGA Tour. Guess this is as good a time as any to get it done.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 16, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Yeah I'm the same. Gotta think the place money is safe. Wouod rather win Â£400 extra than take a ton.
		
Click to expand...

I've only backed Rose to win @28/1


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 16, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			I've only backed Rose to win @28/1
		
Click to expand...

Didnâ€™t think heâ€™d have been that long at the start. 

Great shout that!

If he blows it, Iâ€™ll get ya a pint (of lemonade) at Sunningdale ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 16, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Didnâ€™t think heâ€™d have been that long at the start.

Great shout that!

If he blows it, Iâ€™ll get ya a pint (of lemonade) at Sunningdale ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

if he wins the coffees on me ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 16, 2019)

Good start for Tiger  Looked stiff on the range apparently, cold weather doing him no favours, but those bogies came from nowhere, was in perfect position on 2, mis-clubbed on both holes.


----------



## IanM (Jun 16, 2019)

Weird.  Itâ€™s getting on for 9pm and leaders still having lunch!  Working from home tomorrow, so will give it my best shot at staying awake....or until Rosieâ€™s out of it!


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 16, 2019)

Have a feeling Rose's hot-streak on the greens might come to an end today and he'll have a frustrating day. Has been getting away with driving it poorly by putting his socks off, very un-Rose like and doesn't feel like it's a trend that's going to last. Wouldn't surprise me to see him shoot around level today and never really look like winning it. Happy to be proven wrong though, would like to see him win it.

Not enjoying watching this from Tiger, doesn't look remotely comfortable out there and is looking like going to +3 thru 5. Make it stop!


----------



## fundy (Jun 16, 2019)

I see Victor Hovlund has the best SG driving stats, quite comfortably over the first 3 days. Made the cut at Augusta and here, think were gonna see plenty more of him when he turns pro after this


----------



## Captainron (Jun 16, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Woodland has never converted a 54 hole lead on the PGA Tour. Guess this is as good a time as any to get it done.
		
Click to expand...

Think he will drop his backside. Rose will sneak it


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 16, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Have a feeling Rose's hot-streak on the greens might come to an end today and he'll have a frustrating day. Has been getting away with driving it poorly by putting his socks off, very un-Rose like and doesn't feel like it's a trend that's going to last. Wouldn't surprise me to see him shoot around level today and never really look like winning it. Happy to be proven wrong though, would like to see him win it.

Not enjoying watching this from Tiger, doesn't look remotely comfortable out there and is looking like going to +3 thru 5. Make it stop!
		
Click to expand...

Lol,your right though really struggling,hasnâ€™t made a putt all week


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 16, 2019)

fundy said:



			I see Victor Hovlund has the best SG driving stats, quite comfortably over the first 3 days. Made the cut at Augusta and here, think were gonna see plenty more of him when he turns pro after this
		
Click to expand...

Him and Matt Wolff both turning pro next week, very exciting young players the pair of them. Those two + Cam Champ are the future of the PGA Tour.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 16, 2019)

fundy said:



			I see Victor Hovlund has the best SG driving stats, quite comfortably over the first 3 days. Made the cut at Augusta and here, think were gonna see plenty more of him when he turns pro after this
		
Click to expand...

A few good AMâ€™s in the Comp but Hovlund looks really special - a few times his course management wasnâ€™t the greatest but looked very much as ease playing alongside people like Koepka and Molinari - he looked tiny compared to Koepka 


And Woods clearly not right - car crash golf at the moment and a big number coming for this round


----------



## TheDiablo (Jun 16, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Him and Matt Wolff both turning pro next week, very exciting young players the pair of them. Those two + Cam Champ are the future of the PGA Tour.
		
Click to expand...

Add Collin Morikawa and Justin Suh to that list. Absolute studs.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 16, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			Add Collin Morikawa and Justin Suh to that list. Absolute studs.
		
Click to expand...

And Akshay Bhatia!

Tiger's distance control has been absolutely shocking so far, normally the strongest part of his game, something not right with him today.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 16, 2019)

Iâ€™m falling asleep already, doubt Iâ€™ll even get to see the leaders tee off lol


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 16, 2019)

Why are we watching Rory warming up on the range when there are all but 15 groups on the golf course? Surely there's some live golf to show other than Tiger hacking it round? 

A birdie for TW, the turn around is coming!


----------



## fundy (Jun 16, 2019)

Victor reinforcing my earlier point


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 16, 2019)

Rich Beem making the very bold prediction that Hovland will be on the Ryder Cup team next year. That would be a hell of a rise if that happened. Very unlikely, for the next one anyway, future RC player for sure though.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140354409324396546


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 16, 2019)

I have lost a fortune over the years on Woodland. If he gets it done today, I will be gutted.


----------



## fundy (Jun 16, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			I have lost a fortune over the years on Woodland. If he gets it done today, I will be gutted.
		
Click to expand...

backed him at Augusta and USPGA, left alone here


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 16, 2019)

Francesco has started beautifully. Too far back to make a real charge but can secure me some tidy Fantasy points with a solid finish today. Come on Frankie!


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 16, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Have a feeling Rose's hot-streak on the greens might come to an end today and he'll have a frustrating day. Has been getting away with driving it poorly by putting his socks off, very un-Rose like and doesn't feel like it's a trend that's going to last. Wouldn't surprise me to see him shoot around level today and never really look like winning it. Happy to be proven wrong though, would like to see him win it.

Not enjoying watching this from Tiger, doesn't look remotely comfortable out there and is looking like going to +3 thru 5. Make it stop!
		
Click to expand...

Is he wearing one of those black sticky physio strap things on his neck/shoulder ?, i thought i glimpsed something yesterday .


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 16, 2019)

Is it not outdated that amateurs don't get prize money if they do well in a tournament? They have earned their place and it seems odd that people below them will take cheques but they will not.

I know it's the system but tennis and cricket both moved past the amateur/ professional system, should golf not too?


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 16, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Is it not outdated that amateurs don't get prize money if they do well in a tournament? They have earned their place and it seems odd that people below them will take cheques but they will not.

I know it's the system but tennis and cricket both moved past the amateur/ professional system, should golf not too?
		
Click to expand...

They have only qualified through the amateur system. Not through general qualifying. So no, they shouldn't.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 16, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Is he wearing one of those black sticky physio strap things on his neck/shoulder ?, i thought i glimpsed something yesterday .
		
Click to expand...

I think he does all of the time now. His demeanour looks out of sorts today. He isn't moving badly but you suspect the back is not right in some way.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 16, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Is he wearing one of those black sticky physio strap things on his neck/shoulder ?, i thought i glimpsed something yesterday .
		
Click to expand...

Possibly, but hard to tell as he's got one of those stupid mock turtleneck shirts on. Something clearly not right, think he has struggled to get the body going this morning, quite a few guys saying he looked stiff on the range before teeing off.

Back to back birdies for Tiger to get back to +2, maybe he's warmed up a bit, much more like it. CBD must be kicking in.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 16, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Is it not outdated that amateurs don't get prize money if they do well in a tournament? They have earned their place and it seems odd that people below them will take cheques but they will not.

I know it's the system but tennis and cricket both moved past the amateur/ professional system, should golf not too?
		
Click to expand...

Theyâ€™ve qualified through easier or at least different criteria. In theory theyâ€™d not be there if they were simply emerging pros.
**edit. Just seen Murphs response.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 16, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			They have only qualified through the amateur system. Not through general qualifying. So no, they shouldn't.
		
Click to expand...

I did think that but it still feels a little outdated. The players aren't complaining, they know the system. Is there an amateur system in any other sport still that is comparable?


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 16, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Why are we watching Rory warming up on the range when there are all but 15 groups on the golf course? *Surely there's some live golf to show other than Tiger hacking it round? *

A birdie for TW, the turn around is coming!
		
Click to expand...

You canâ€™t just watch him playing well. If you want tiger tv then you have to put up with the dross


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 16, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I did think that but it still feels a little outdated. The players aren't complaining, they know the system. Is there an amateur system in any other sport still that is comparable?
		
Click to expand...

What other sport do amateurs compete with pros for such sums whilst taking the place of pros that could be there?


----------



## Imurg (Jun 16, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Possibly, but hard to tell as he's got one of those stupid mock turtleneck shirts on. Something clearly not right, think he has struggled to get the body going this morning, quite a few guys saying he looked stiff on the range before teeing off.

Back to back birdies for Tiger to get back to +2, maybe he's warmed up a bit, much more like it. CBD must be kicking in.
		
Click to expand...

He's got those glutes activated...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 16, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I did think that but it still feels a little outdated. The players aren't complaining, they know the system. Is there an amateur system in any other sport still that is comparable?
		
Click to expand...

Most sports will have some sort of amateur level - we are all amateurs in golf and most  if not all these top amateurs are still in collage on programs so canâ€™t play for money - same with all the college sports in the US.

Not sure how or why it feels â€œoutdatedâ€ as such

And there is no other sport where Amatuers play in a competition against professionals


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 16, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			You canâ€™t just watch him playing well. If you want tiger tv then you have to put up with the dross
		
Click to expand...

I don't want Tiger TV. I want good golf TV, if that includes Tiger that's a bonus, but if he's hacking it around then start showing other players. 

Hooray, back to the range. This is dire.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 16, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			What other sport do amateurs compete with pros for such sums whilst taking the place of pros that could be there?
		
Click to expand...

Good point ðŸ‘.


----------



## fundy (Jun 16, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Most sports will have some sort of amateur level - we are all amateurs in golf and most  if not all these top amateurs are still in collage on programs so canâ€™t play for money - same with all the college sports in the US.

Not sure how or why it feels â€œoutdatedâ€ as such

And there is no other sport where Amatuers play in a competition against professionals
		
Click to expand...

darts, snooker, fa cup football

theres plenty of sports it happens in


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 16, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Most sports will have some sort of amateur level - we are all amateurs in golf and most  if not all these top amateurs are still in collage on programs so canâ€™t play for money - same with all the college sports in the US.

Not sure how or why it feels â€œoutdatedâ€ as such

And there is no other sport where Amatuers play in a competition against professionals
		
Click to expand...

The amateurs here have made the cut. Everyone who makes the cut at a pro tournament gets paid..................except the amateurs. That feels outdated, we live in a commercial and ability based era where you get paid for success. 

In terms of other sports, if you are good you get paid.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 16, 2019)

fundy said:



			darts, snooker, fa cup football

theres plenty of sports it happens in
		
Click to expand...

Very few of the players who make it to rd 1 of the FA cup will be truly amateur. They may not be full time pros but they will all be getting some payment per match. Money in football goes a long way down the pyramid. 

Snooker and darts I don't know about. Thanks for posting thoseðŸ‘. Interesting to hear golf is not alone with this system.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 16, 2019)

fundy said:



			darts, snooker, fa cup football

theres plenty of sports it happens in
		
Click to expand...

Arenâ€™t most FA Cup entrants Semi Professional and any team winning a prize gets the money - Darts the players I guess you are talking about the BDO lot who are semi pro and can pick up the winnings - donâ€™t know about snooker, but would it be true Amatuers or semi pro 


Lord Tyrion said:



			The amateurs here have made the cut. Everyone who makes the cut at a pro tournament gets paid..................except the amateurs. That feels outdated, we live in a commercial and ability based era where you get paid for success.

In terms of other sports, if you are good you get paid.
		
Click to expand...


And the Amatuers in golf if they are good enough turn pro to earn their money once they have finished their college degree and the entries into the big comps have finished

And the one thing that sets out golf separate is the Handicap - in other sports people can be â€œsemi professional â€œ - earning money from both a job plus the sport but in golf the two canâ€™t mix - either a pro or an amateur.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 16, 2019)

fundy said:



			darts, snooker, fa cup football

theres plenty of sports it happens in
		
Click to expand...

The guys in those all start in qualifying section open to anyone donâ€™t they? And then play through how many rounds of qualifying before money is on the table?

The amateurs play in a closed off section where their competition is other amateurs. So therefor a certain amount of amateurs WILL always qualify.  In the sports you mention thatâ€™s not always the case.


----------



## Captainron (Jun 16, 2019)

Captainron said:



			The weather is going to be milder than expected but it won't rain. Varies between highs of 17 and 18 but the morning groupings will have 13 or 14 to start with. 

Faldo has been saying recently that Tiger prefers the hotter weather with his back. It takes that bit longer to get warmed up when it's cold and to keep it loose through the round will be tough.
		
Click to expand...

Called it


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 16, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The amateurs here have made the cut. Everyone who makes the cut at a pro tournament gets paid..................except the amateurs. That feels outdated, we live in a commercial and ability based era where you get paid for success.

In terms of other sports, if you are good you get paid.
		
Click to expand...

I think as they all know the score beforehand they donâ€™t ever complain, nor should they. What Iâ€™d like to see is instead of their prize money just going to the person below and everyone jumping up a place in pay. They get to nominate a charity and the authorities donate it.


----------



## fundy (Jun 16, 2019)

its still amateurs playing against professionals, or is that not what was posted?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 16, 2019)

fundy said:



			its still amateurs playing against professionals, or is that not what was posted?
		
Click to expand...

I thought the question was are there sports with a same set up where amateurs are paid?

For me there are lots similar. But none the same.


----------



## TheDiablo (Jun 16, 2019)

The amateurs choose to stay that way. They could turn pro at any point if they choose and earn money. Those that qualified through amateur tournaments would give up their spot though. 

It fits with the whole of the US collegiate sporting system


----------



## ger147 (Jun 16, 2019)

Snooker is a peculiar case as there have been instances when pros have competed but not been paid.

The most famous example is Ding Junhui's maiden tournament win in the 2005 China Open. He declined his place in the qualifying rounds for the tournament to accept a wild card entry for the main event in China and went on to beat Stephen Hendry in the final.

But as he hadn't qualified for the tournament, he got no prize money or ranking points despite being a main tour pro.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 16, 2019)

Good start for Rors


----------



## Wolf (Jun 16, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Good start for Rors 

Click to expand...

You beat me to it... Terrible decision to hit the driver off the tee with his distance better off hit the 3 wood and take par instead of chasing birdie on 2nd hole, not he will be lucky to make 6

The only one I can see catching the leaders is Brooks.


----------



## IainP (Jun 16, 2019)

Poor Eaton (am) on 17th. Rubbish stance/lie in bunker, over the green to another rubbish bunker lie, then over again to the original.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 16, 2019)

That flight Woodland gets on those long irons off the tee is awesome.


----------



## ger147 (Jun 16, 2019)

That's any slim chance that McIlroy might have had gone.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 16, 2019)

Brooks has just done something similar to Rory. Not the best decision hitting the big stick, that's WAY right.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 16, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Brooks has just done something similar to Rory. Not the best decision hitting the big stick, that's WAY right.
		
Click to expand...

Only Bonus he may have is he is so far right he probably has a shot


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 16, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Only Bonus he may have is he is so far right he probably has a shot
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully, potentially OB apparently, hoping not. 

My Fantasy team making the charge. Frankie and Xander dropping in the birds to hopefully get tidy top 10s.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 16, 2019)

Haha, this is going to be a mental 4 if Brooks makes that.


----------



## ger147 (Jun 16, 2019)

Koepka dodging several bullets on the 2nd, that Par would put Houdini to shame.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 16, 2019)

I need good finishes from Xander, Cantlay, Scott, and Day. Top 10 would do please.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 16, 2019)

Now that's a Par even Seve would be proud of


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 16, 2019)

Pure class from Keopka
for the par and giving that girl his ball.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 16, 2019)

Have we all declared that McIlroy is rubbish/done/overrated because of that start and that a double bogey on a Sunday is worse for his score than a double on Thursday? Wouldnâ€™t want to miss out on final round bingo.


----------



## BrianM (Jun 16, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Pure class from Keopka
for the par and giving that girl his ball.
		
Click to expand...

What a par save that was, man is first class ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 16, 2019)

Koepka certainly knows when to play well


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 16, 2019)

This is class from Koepka, the charge is on. 

Cracking start for Woodland too, looks so calm and has hit some very tidy golf shots to start his round.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 16, 2019)

This could be a cracker of a final round now, Koepka looks up for it, Louis and his amazing swing is moving forward, Scahuffele could post a low number. That's all before you factor in Woodland and Rose...


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 16, 2019)

Rory is so frustrating


----------



## JamesR (Jun 16, 2019)

Amateurs donâ€™t get paid because they are amateurs- if they get paid they are professionals-simple really!

They can qualify via their amateur wins, or through open qualifiers ( like the pros)


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 16, 2019)

This is ludicrous. Brooks is an absolute machine.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 16, 2019)

Rose is not making some good choices at the moment. 

Brooks is just a machine ðŸ˜³

It's good to see Willett playing well again


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 16, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140383777107128320


----------



## IainP (Jun 16, 2019)

Ha ha. US commentators noticing that McDowell and Willet are only two players in short sleeves today ðŸ’ª


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 16, 2019)

IainP said:



			Ha ha. US commentators noticing that McDowell and Willet are only two players in short sleeves today ðŸ’ª
		
Click to expand...

But have they learned how to pronounce McDowell yet?


----------



## IainP (Jun 16, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			But have they learned how to pronounce McDowell yet?
		
Click to expand...

They just tend to go with "G-Mac" most of the time ðŸ˜†


----------



## 2blue (Jun 16, 2019)

Adam Scott..  you wally


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 17, 2019)

The penny has just dropped that I get to see Tiger next month @ Portrush.

ðŸ™‚ðŸ’ª


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 17, 2019)

IainP said:



			They just tend to go with "G-Mac" most of the time ðŸ˜†
		
Click to expand...

I do wonder why McDowell hasnâ€™t taken the time to correct the commentators from both sides of the pond who continue to wrong. I know it may not be how itâ€™s said in England, but the joy of names is that the person themselves gets to decide!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 17, 2019)

That's pretty much Rose'  US Open  done. i'm off to bed


----------



## Curls (Jun 17, 2019)

Thought Woodland had done an Adam Scott there and blown it OOB. Big shot coming up


----------



## Andre Linoge (Jun 17, 2019)

Woodland, I thought crazy 2nd shot to take on at the 14th, but he pulled it off.


----------



## Curls (Jun 17, 2019)

Crazy line for woodland to take on 14, no one is aiming for the pin.


----------



## Curls (Jun 17, 2019)

Andre Linoge said:



			Woodland, I thought crazy 2nd shot to take on at the 14th, but he pulled it off.
		
Click to expand...

Snap


----------



## GG26 (Jun 17, 2019)

Cashed out on Woodland - Â£138 for Â£2 (less Â£17 in other bets).


----------



## Andre Linoge (Jun 17, 2019)

GG26 said:



			Cashed out on Woodland - Â£138 for Â£2 (less Â£17 in other bets).
		
Click to expand...

Good bet .


----------



## Andre Linoge (Jun 17, 2019)

It is never over, ask Van De Velde


----------



## MendieGK (Jun 17, 2019)

Another pathetic performance in the final round of a major from Rory. His short putting constantly goes to bits in majors and he makes so many bogies. Infuriating


----------



## Curls (Jun 17, 2019)

Yeah theyâ€™re offering me 160 for my 2.50 e/w Iâ€™m sorely tempted!


----------



## Curls (Jun 17, 2019)

MendieGK said:



			Another pathetic performance in the final round of a major from Rory. His short putting constantly goes to bits in majors and he makes so many bogies. Infuriating
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t even think itâ€™s that. Iâ€™m the biggest Rory fan, I'm Irish, I want


----------



## Andre Linoge (Jun 17, 2019)

Curls said:



			His caddy is a calming influence, a friend, I get that but someone needs to be able to take a club out of his hands and I donâ€™t think Diamond is that guy. Itâ€™s heart breaking.

.
		
Click to expand...

That would be overstepping the mark though,  all the caddie can do is advise, even to the extent of saying that is not the right club, but he (golfer) is the boss so has to take the blame for the wrong shot.


----------



## Andre Linoge (Jun 17, 2019)

Some decision making coming up for Woodland now.


----------



## Curls (Jun 17, 2019)

Andre Linoge said:



			That would be overstepping the mark though,  all the caddie can do is advise, even to the extent of saying that is not the right club, but he (golfer) is the boss so has to take the blame for the wrong shot.
		
Click to expand...

Gas, I had written one thing and just edited it when you replied

But I stand by it and many a great caddy had taken a club out of of pros hand. Depends on the relationship though tbf


----------



## Andre Linoge (Jun 17, 2019)

Curls said:



			Gas, I had written one thing and just edited it when you replied
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Andre Linoge (Jun 17, 2019)

Curls said:



			Gas, I had written one thing and just edited it when you replied

But I stand by it and many a great caddy had taken a club out of of pros hand. Depends on the relationship though tbf
		
Click to expand...

True, have to have a good relationship with the golfer to do that.


----------



## Andre Linoge (Jun 17, 2019)

I can imagine the greenkeeper's were squirming watching that chip on the green.


----------



## Curls (Jun 17, 2019)

Andre Linoge said:





True, have to have a good relationship with the golfer to do that.
		
Click to expand...

Which is why itâ€™s a short term contract for so many ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Curls (Jun 17, 2019)

Andre Linoge said:



			I can imagine the greenkeeper's were squirming watching that chip on the green.
		
Click to expand...

I played Carnoustie with the stands still up after the Open and saw the bruise Tiger left after his pitch off the green. Yeah. Wont be chancing that at the monthly Medal


----------



## Curls (Jun 17, 2019)

Wow. What a putt. I freely admit I did not think Woodland could close it out. Maybe itâ€™s because we saw so little of him early doors. The guy was Zen today.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 17, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I've got Â£10 e/w on both Mickelson and Schauffele at 40's from earlier in the season and have just gone 5 e/w for Woodland at 70's.
		
Click to expand...

Â£540 from Woodland and Schauffele. 
ðŸ˜ƒðŸ˜ƒ


----------



## Andre Linoge (Jun 17, 2019)

He looked to try to make that putt instead of stiffing it close.


----------



## Slab (Jun 17, 2019)

What a putt to finish
Well done him


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 17, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			I do wonder why McDowell hasnâ€™t taken the time to correct the commentators from both sides of the pond who continue to wrong. I know it may not be how itâ€™s said in England, but the joy of names is that the person themselves gets to decide!
		
Click to expand...

An Irish golf journalist covered this on The Cut this week. The Irish pronunciation is Mac dool, the British version is Mac Dowell. MacDowell has said he is fine with either, it doesn't bother him. As people have been using Mac Dowell for so long he would look a bit of a prima donna if he stamped his foot now. If it bothered him you would have thought he would have corrected it 20yrs ago.

Whatever the pronunciation it has to be better than G-Mac, that is plain embarrassing.

(I've given the Irish pronunciation for everyone else's benefit, not yours. I've never heard it spoken that way before the interview I mentioned on the podcast)


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 17, 2019)

Well played Gary Woodland. I turned off after Brooks finished 7 fully expecting to wake up to him romping to another win but seemed to slow down a bit after that, with Woodland finishing strong. In the last 3 years of the US Open Brooks Koepka has beaten everyone bar Gary Woodland. What a mental, mental record.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 17, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			An Irish golf journalist covered this on The Cut this week. The Irish pronunciation is Mac dool, the British version is Mac Dowell. MacDowell has said he is fine with either, it doesn't bother him. As people have been using Mac Dowell for so long he would look a bit of a prima donna if he stamped his foot now. If it bothered him you would have thought he would have corrected it 20yrs ago.

Whatever the pronunciation it has to be better than G-Mac, that is plain embarrassing.

(I've given the Irish pronunciation for everyone else's benefit, not yours. I've never heard it spoken that way before the interview I mentioned on the podcast)
		
Click to expand...

I wouldnâ€™t write it phonetically as Macdool, itâ€™s more like Mc-dole. Weâ€™d normally say a more truncated Mc sound, not as a fully formed â€œMacâ€ and the Dowell rhymes with toll, not towel or pool.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 17, 2019)

Good to see Woodland finish it off but sad to see Rory and especially Rose fall away. That said good to see McIlroy out two decent weeks together but there remains a question mark for me about him in major competitions with his putting in particular but also the way he seems to make mistakes and bogies where others find a way to save par


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 17, 2019)

Having had a whopping 3 hours sleep before the school run, I'm now taking the youngest shopping after her and sis convinced me not to cash out. 

Gotta say that as much as the leader board got close, until that tee on 17th he didn't seem too flustered. He hit a few iffy drives but always recovered well and didn't drain any real motor putts until the last. 

I thought either him or Rose would blow up. Their putting had been superb for 3 days, but of the two Rose certainly played the worse golf tee to green over 4 days.it sure averaging 24 putts a round is doable at the US open. They showed the stats before they all teed off. If Koepka had putted remotely well the first three days I think his name would have been on it again.

Found it ironic how we saw Woods implode through 5 and then not much coverage of the turn around. Maybe he isn't a busted flush just yet ðŸ˜ðŸ˜

Looking forward to the open now. Hoping Xander brings me some more money ðŸ¤žðŸ¤ž


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 17, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			I wouldnâ€™t write it phonetically as Macdool, itâ€™s more like Mc-dole. Weâ€™d normally say a more truncated Mc sound, not as a fully formed â€œMacâ€ and the Dowell rhymes with toll, not towel or pool.
		
Click to expand...

The journo, RTE golfing correspondent, pronounced it dool as in tool.  Apparently the guy knew his dad and that is how he said it. I think it was in ep 2 of The Cut Open specials. They are short versions of the show, 20min episodes. Mac, Muc, Mc, you hear all 3 versions depending on regional variations, certainly in Scotland. There may be a correct version, there may not.

I am only repeating his comments, I've been pronouncing it like everyone else on this side of the water for the last 20yrs.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jun 17, 2019)

Fantastic to see Woodland winning yesterday. Very impressed with his whole game and have been for a couple of years now.

Another capitulation by Rory (not surprised) and Rose blowing up was more of a surprise considering his experience and ability.

Brooks made a great run of defending his title and deserves huge credit. Didn't see much of it due to being night shift over the weekend but been catching up on bits here and there and looked like a great US Open. 

Course was set up well, and funnily enough the only criticism of the course I've seen on social media has been from a rocket on here. Looks like they got the set up at Pebble Beach absolutely spot on as nobody is talking about penal rough and ridiculous pins.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 17, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The journo, RTE golfing correspondent, pronounced it dool as in tool.  Apparently the guy knew his dad and that is how he said it. I think it was in ep 2 of The Cut Open specials. They are short versions of the show, 20min episodes. Mac, Muc, Mc, you hear all 3 versions depending on regional variations, certainly in Scotland. There may be a correct version, there may not.

I am only repeating his comments, I've been pronouncing it like everyone else on this side of the water for the last 20yrs.
		
Click to expand...

I listened to that as well LT the guy mentioned there is another pronunciation of a local MP or someone that has it as McDole but that it was a regional thing and you're right he saod having confirmed it with his Dad theirs is definitely McDool... 

Fact of matter is though the player himself said he doesn't actually care and how we've been saying it for years is fine


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 17, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Fantastic to see Woodland winning yesterday. Very impressed with his whole game and have been for a couple of years now.

Another capitulation by Rory (not surprised) and Rose blowing up was more of a surprise considering his experience and ability.

Brooks made a great run of defending his title and deserves huge credit. Didn't see much of it due to being night shift over the weekend but been catching up on bits here and there and looked like a great US Open.

Course was set up well, and funnily enough the only criticism of the course I've seen on social media has been from a rocket on here. Looks like they got the set up at Pebble Beach absolutely spot on as nobody is talking about penal rough and ridiculous pins.
		
Click to expand...

I think they got the set up spot on too. If the wind had blown another 5/10mph it would have been real tricky. But after the first day the scores didn't really go too low. Albeit lower than a usual US Open winning score. 

Greens were great, if anything I felt some guys got into trouble being too cautious.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 17, 2019)

Iâ€™m a bit confused - Rory was 6 behind the leader at the start , went chasing and made mistakes but would have needed to shoot a 64 ? To win - yet he capitulated ? Seriously

Is this how it is every major now ? Regardless of where Rory is if he doesnâ€™t smash it up during the last round he has capitulated ?.

Rose being one behind and then birding the first to level and ending up being 6 behind is a capitulation but then it takes it away from Woodland a bit who won the tournament from the front surely ?

The course was superb - set up well , shame it was West Coast and didnâ€™t get to see much

And shame the TV production was shocking


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 17, 2019)

I had a nap from 11 til 1 then woke up to watch the run-in of the last 5 or 6 holes. Brooks just couldn't find the birdies to push Woodland in the end, and Woodland won it in style with that chip on 17 and holing the birdie putt on the last when he only needed a bogey. Fair play to him, it was a pretty flawless performance with only 4 bogeys all week. Takes something special to beat Brooks in a major these days!

Rory with an all-too-predictable horror show on the Sunday. He's really gone beyond a joke now. It was shame Rosey collapsed as well, but @Dan2501 called it a few pages back, the ridiculous putting couldn't hold out when his long game just wasn't quite there. 

I know how we love to make everything about Tiger but the will power of the man is just crazy. +4 after 6 on the last day, nothing to play for, nothing to prove, but still turns it around with 6 birdies to finish -2 on the day and for the tournament. Where does he get the motivation? Unreal.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 17, 2019)

McIlroy has the best scoring average on the PGA tour this season overall. 

Heâ€™s tied 33rd for average rounds on a Sunday. Thatâ€™s out of 207 players.

Letâ€™s drop the lazy false headline that McIlroy capitulates on Sundays. Go look at the stats and youâ€™ll maybe be amazed where some of your heroes are on those two lists.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 17, 2019)

So happy Woodland won not only because he pocketed me some cash but also because I like the way he plays the game and think he's a good guy to. 

Let's be honest though doesn't matter what other players did, he went out there and he won it through his own good play. 

Rose for me ride his luck most of the week missed so many fairways and greens no way could he putt like he did for 4 full rounds. His decision making at times was bizarre as well, the driver at the 3rd, yes he thumped it long and straight but ended up so close he couldn't get any spin so removed his chance of birdie then went and did the same at the 4th sticking it in the fodder. He did well for 3 days but this wasn't vintage Rose, something seems a little off all round with him this year. 

Then there's Rory, I wouldn't call it a capitulation at all, he started the day to far behind so had to make a score, the issue I have with him though is when he is chasing he just doesn't make good decisions. All in the run up again hearing from commentators if Rory brings his A game nobody can touch him on any course in any event. I'm sorry but have these people actually watched him in recent years, Rory in a major with his A game vs Brooks with his A game is always gonna finish behind Brooks imo. Brooks didn't have his A game this eek but still finished 2nd.

However congrats to Woodland superb display, the course was perfectly set up and for me the best major of the year so far


----------



## Wolf (Jun 17, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			McIlroy has the best scoring average on the PGA tour this season overall.

Heâ€™s tied 33rd for average rounds on a Sunday. Thatâ€™s out of 207 players.

Letâ€™s drop the lazy false headline that McIlroy capitulates on Sundays. Go look at the stats and youâ€™ll maybe be amazed where some of your heroes are on those two lists.
		
Click to expand...

Nobody debating his scoring average, but is he doing those things in majors in recent years including this year No....


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 17, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Nobody debating his scoring average, but is he doing those things in majors in recent years including this year No....
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m pretty vocal against the notion of assigning some kind of god like status on majors as compared to other events so I donâ€™t attach much more weight to them but I also genuinely donâ€™t know the stats around his performance in majors vs other events.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 17, 2019)

Wolf said:



			So happy Woodland won not only because he pocketed me some cash but also because I like the way he plays the game and think he's a good guy to.

Let's be honest though doesn't matter what other players did, he went out there and he won it through his own good play.

Rose for me ride his luck most of the week missed so many fairways and greens no way could he putt like he did for 4 full rounds. His decision making at times was bizarre as well, the driver at the 3rd, yes he thumped it long and straight but ended up so close he couldn't get any spin so removed his chance of birdie then went and did the same at the 4th sticking it in the fodder. He did well for 3 days but this wasn't vintage Rose, something seems a little off all round with him this year.

Then there's Rory, I wouldn't call it a capitulation at all, he started the day to far behind so had to make a score, the issue I have with him though is when he is chasing he just doesn't make good decisions. All in the run up again hearing from commentators if Rory brings his A game nobody can touch him on any course in any event. I'm sorry but have these people actually watched him in recent years, *Rory in a major with his A game vs Brooks with his A game is always gonna finish behind Brooks imo.* Brooks didn't have his A game this eek but still finished 2nd.

However congrats to Woodland superb display, the course was perfectly set up and for me the best major of the year so far
		
Click to expand...

Very hard to judge that isnâ€™t it because Rory on his A game hasnâ€™t gone up against Koepka on his A game - Roryâ€™s A game the week before destroyed the field and no one could touch him - Koepka was in the field that day. This season Rory is up with the best - is he top 2 in the Fed Ex - won twice on tour - so yes these people have watched him this year.

But itâ€™s golf - you arenâ€™t going to play your best week in week out and right now he is trying a different schedule to try and balance his form to peak at the right time 

Iâ€™m not sure why every single time Rory doesnâ€™t win he is gets this same negativity.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 17, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Have a feeling Rose's hot-streak on the greens might come to an end today and he'll have a frustrating day. Has been getting away with driving it poorly by putting his socks off, very un-Rose like and doesn't feel like it's a trend that's going to last. Wouldn't surprise me to see him shoot around level today and never really look like winning it. Happy to be proven wrong though, would like to see him win it.
		
Click to expand...

Called it. Long game was letting him down all week, was never really in the hunt on Sunday. 

Nice to see Tiger finish strong and end up -2 as well, had an absolutely shocking start but -6 thru his last 11 holes of the championship to finish just outside the top 20. Very impressive, but didn't have his best stuff this week.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 17, 2019)

I didn't see the leaders hit a shot last night, off to bed for me. Looking at the scoring this morning only 2 players hit in the 60's all 4 rounds, Woodland and Koepka. I am pleased one of them won it with scoring like that, it shows quality across the week. Fair play to Woodland, it is a scary course and he held his nerve from the front. You also have to have huge admiration for what Koepka is doing at the moment, he is a Major attacking machine.

I'd never really noticed Pebble Beach before, but I now see why it is on most people's wish lists. I'd need a lot of golf balls in my bag that day though. Cracking tournament.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 17, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I didn't see the leaders hit a shot last night, off to bed for me. Looking at the scoring this morning only 2 players hit in the 60's all 4 rounds, Woodland and Koepka. I am pleased one of them won it with scoring like that, it shows quality across the week. Fair play to Woodland, it is a scary course and he held his nerve from the front. You also have to have huge admiration for what Koepka is doing at the moment, he is a Major attacking machine.

I'd never really noticed Pebble Beach before, but I now see why it is on most people's wish lists. I'd need a lot of golf balls in my bag that day though. Cracking tournament.
		
Click to expand...

Commentary pointed out that this was the first time ever that somebody had shot four rounds in the 60s in a US Open and not won it.

And never mind golf balls, I'd need a bucket and spade as well.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 17, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Very hard to judge that isnâ€™t it because Rory on his A game hasnâ€™t gone up against Koepka on his A game - Roryâ€™s A game the week before destroyed the field and no one could touch him - Koepka was in the field that day. This season Rory is up with the best - is he top 2 in the Fed Ex - won twice on tour - so yes these people have watched him this year.
		
Click to expand...

Koepka had had time off, Canada was his warm up for this week because he looks at Majors as his priority. His method and mentality is certainly working. When the course gets tough, when the mental pressure rises, he is there. You have to admire that right now.

I am not one knocking McIlroy, he is still up there time and time again, but Koepka is ahead of him when it really counts at this present moment, You can't argue against 4 out of the last 9 majors, 2nd in another 2 of them, 2nd and contending as well.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 17, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Very hard to judge that isnâ€™t it because Rory on his A game hasnâ€™t gone up against Koepka on his A game - Roryâ€™s A game the week before destroyed the field and no one could touch him - Koepka was in the field that day. This season Rory is up with the best - is he top 2 in the Fed Ex - won twice on tour - so yes these people have watched him this year.

But itâ€™s golf - you arenâ€™t going to play your best week in week out and right now he is trying a different schedule to try and balance his form to peak at the right time

Iâ€™m not sure why every single time Rory doesnâ€™t win he is gets this same negativity.
		
Click to expand...

He gets it because all the hype given to him every major by pundits and then every major he flatters to deceive.

Who cares if Rory can shoot 61 in the final round in Canada last week, pretty sure he cares more seeing another major of average performance for his standard and ability. Yes he is right up there this season for averages but so is DJ, only difference with the 2 so far this year is at least DJ has had a run at 2 majors.

Whether we like it or not his career will be defined by his major wins and performance and for a few years now despite him being talked up every major he hasn't done it. If someone is going to be built up then that also means they can be criticised for then once again getting nowhere near.

As for my A game comment like I said my opinion. Plus let's look at facts of this season alone, Rory may have good scoring averages and Koepka doesn't really go all out in tour events like he does majors but this year in majors Brooks finishes are 2nd, 1st, 2nd which shows he is contending more where it matters to these guys and the history books


----------



## Jacko_G (Jun 17, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			McIlroy has the best scoring average on the PGA tour this season overall. 

Heâ€™s tied 33rd for average rounds on a Sunday. Thatâ€™s out of 207 players.

Letâ€™s drop the lazy false headline that McIlroy capitulates on Sundays. Go look at the stats and youâ€™ll maybe be amazed where some of your heroes are on those two lists.
		
Click to expand...

Nope. Failed to progress once again in a final round and shot over par again. Seeing Rory on the leaderboard on the final round of a major should be frightening players, sadly all he does these days is go backwards on the final day. 

Brilliant player and talent, sadly found lacking all too often when the push comes to shove!


----------



## JamesR (Jun 17, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Brooks didn't have his A game this eek but still finished 2nd.
		
Click to expand...

Koepka's long game was on fire - 

SG tee to green: no 1
SG around the green : no 20

It was his putting that meant he didn't win: SG no: *70*

Woodland on the other hand was SG tee to green: no 6 & *SG putting: no 5* - put those two together and you win


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 17, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Koepka had had time off, Canada was his warm up for this week because he looks at Majors as his priority. His method and mentality is certainly working. When the course gets tough, when the mental pressure rises, he is there. You have to admire that right now.
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t get me wrong Koepka is superb and he is doing very well in the Majors , it was supposed to be the warm up for Rory as well - his new schedule of playing the week before a major but players just play what is in front of them. They all will look at Majors as a priority - Koepka is in that stage that we have seen before from players like Rory , Harrington , Speith etc - itâ€™s like they are untouchable and itâ€™s great to watch from them. 

Itâ€™s the same when Spieth was in his hot streak - he was untouchable and the pitchforks were out for Rory , players like Seve , Faldo etc all went through periods of not winning majors , I bet they didnâ€™t get the overreaction that Rory gets. He will win again - he will get his timing right and it will just click during that major week. The hype is nonsense as is the overreacting of the â€œcapitulationâ€. It wouldnâ€™t surprise me to see Koepka have a couple of years of just being away from the major challenges soon enough - no player is going to dominate like Woods used to - even if people are trying their best to find a player like that


----------



## Wolf (Jun 17, 2019)

JamesR said:



			Koepka's long game was on fire -

SG tee to green: no 1
SG around the green : no 20

It was his putting that meant he didn't win: SG no: *70*

Woodland on the other hand was SG tee to green: no 6 & *SG putting: no 5* - put those two together and you win
		
Click to expand...

That's my point didn't have his A game, considering he finished 2nd and was 70th in putting stats. 

Personally really glad it was Woodland, I like his game and often follow his results. For me hin winning with Brooks 2nd was best possible outcome this week. 



Liverpoolphil said:



			Donâ€™t get me wrong Koepka is superb and he is doing very well in the Majors , it was supposed to be the warm up for Rory as well - his new schedule of playing the week before a major but players just play what is in front of them. They all will look at Majors as a priority - Koepka is in that stage that we have seen before from players like Rory , Harrington , Speith etc - itâ€™s like they are untouchable and itâ€™s great to watch from them.

Itâ€™s the same when Spieth was in his hot streak - he was untouchable and the pitchforks were out for Rory , players like Seve , Faldo etc all went through periods of not winning majors , I bet they didnâ€™t get the overreaction that Rory gets. He will win again - he will get his timing right and it will just click during that major week. The hype is nonsense as is the overreacting of the â€œcapitulationâ€. It wouldnâ€™t surprise me to see Koepka have a couple of years of just being away from the major challenges soon enough - no player is going to dominate like Woods used to - even if people are trying their best to find a player like that
		
Click to expand...

Of course the likes of Seve, Faldo etc even Nicklaus wouldn't have got the same criticism, but that's purely because social media, Internet forums like this and media access to players was nowhere near what it's like now. The more accessible the game has become the more criticism they'll receive. Faldo certainly received a lot of pelters but his was more written press and as golf back then wasn't as big as it is now or as accessible it would still have been a much lesser extent than what Rory gets. 

I'd like it if he could win at least one 1 more and hopefully its a masters to compete the set. But way things are with his game this year its certainly more realistic than in other year's. But we have to accept in the modern world the more a player is built up the more people will then bring them back down.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 17, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Nope. Failed to progress once again in a final round and shot over par again. Seeing Rory on the leaderboard on the final round of a major should be frightening players, sadly all he does these days is go backwards on the final day.

Brilliant player and talent, sadly found lacking all too often when the push comes to shove!
		
Click to expand...

I literally posted the evidence that proves the opposite of that in the post you quoted.


----------



## Coffey (Jun 17, 2019)

The comments on Rory are comical.

He is probably having the best season out of everyone bar Brooks.

In 14 events on the PGA tour he has 11 top 10's which include 2 wins.

If that was any other player he would be getting praised for having an amazing season yet for some reason everyone expects Rory to win every single week. It is golf for gods sake, the finest of margins is the difference between winning and losing.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 17, 2019)

Coffey said:



			The comments on Rory are comical.

He is probably having the best season out of everyone bar Brooks.

In 14 events on the PGA tour he has 11 top 10's which include 2 wins.

If that was any other player he would be getting praised for having an amazing season yet for some reason everyone expects Rory to win every single week. It is golf for gods sake, the finest of margins is the difference between winning and losing.
		
Click to expand...

Not expecting him to 'win every week', but simply to put in a decent Sunday at a major and remain in contention instead of fading away.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 17, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Not expecting him to 'win every week', but simply to put in a decent Sunday at a major and remain in contention instead of fading away.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed nobody is questioning his season in tour events with no pressure, just his performance in majors. 2 very seperate things.


----------



## JamesR (Jun 17, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Agreed nobody is questioning his season *in tour events with no pressure*, just his performance in majors. 2 very seperate things.
		
Click to expand...

WTF are you on - he won The Players, one of the most important (& highly pressured) events there is!


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 17, 2019)

JamesR said:



			WTF are you on - he won The Players, one of the most important (& highly pressured) events there is!
		
Click to expand...

As much as the media like to big up the players as the fifth major. When we discuss the greats and most decide between woods or Nicklaus. *NOBODY *is going to use performances at the players or other prestigious pga events as a decider. 

Sunday at a major is a whole different level of pressure/expectation.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 17, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Very hard to judge that isnâ€™t it because Rory on his A game hasnâ€™t gone up against Koepka on his A game - Roryâ€™s A game the week before destroyed the field and no one could touch him - Koepka was in the field that day. This season Rory is up with the best - is he top 2 in the Fed Ex - won twice on tour - so yes these people have watched him this year.

But itâ€™s golf - you arenâ€™t going to play your best week in week out and right now he is trying a different schedule to try and balance his form to peak at the right time

*Iâ€™m not sure why every single time Rory doesnâ€™t win he is gets this same negativity*.
		
Click to expand...

For the same reason some over react when Woods appears to be having a bad round. 

â€œAnd Woods clearly not right - car crash golf at the moment and a big number coming for this roundâ€

The best are held to a higher standard and atm Rory is still in that conversation. 3 more years like the last 3 and I fear he will be spoke about like the likes of Day and Spieth. Rated, more than capable but not really expected to win the big ones.


----------



## DRW (Jun 17, 2019)

Brooks had four rounds in the 60s and didn't win.

Doesn't happen very often at any major, but would imagine that is even rarer at the US Open.(EDIT just done a google search would appear no one has ever shot 4 rounds in the 60s at US Open and not won)


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 17, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			I literally posted the evidence that proves the opposite of that in the post you quoted.
		
Click to expand...

You showed heâ€™s 33rd on a Sunday. Thereâ€™s what? 70 that make a cut. So heâ€™s literally bang average on a Sunday. Why would people fear that?


----------



## JamesR (Jun 17, 2019)

DRW said:



			Brooks had four rounds in the 60s and didn't win.

Doesn't happen very often any major, but would imagine that is even rarer at the US Open.
		
Click to expand...

Probably because Pebble was as easy as it gets, for a US Open, as there was no wind


----------



## Wolf (Jun 17, 2019)

JamesR said:



			WTF are you on - he won The Players, one of the most important (& highly pressured) events there is!
		
Click to expand...

Is the Players a major?  No

Is there pressure on him to win the players Compared to a major? No

Will his career or any other top player be judged on major wins and not players? Yes

The Players I'm a huge fan of but fact is it is not a major and is just Tour event flagship event or not its just a tour event. I'm not critical of Rory in Tour events, just majors..


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 17, 2019)

Damn you RM, we all know everyone shrinks when you walk onto the tee, and you should be walking off with the win week in week out, like taking candy from a child..

Really, some need to get a grip.


----------



## JamesR (Jun 17, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			As much as the media like to big up the players as the fifth major. When we discuss the greats and most decide between woods or Nicklaus. *NOBODY *is going to use performances at the players or other prestigious pga events as a decider.

Sunday at a major is a whole different level of pressure/expectation.
		
Click to expand...

You can't say there is no pressure when someone is playing to win the Players, or any other tournament for that matter


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 17, 2019)

Rory's numbers on Sundays weren't anywhere near as pretty until the 61 in Canada. Take out that round and his 4th round scoring average for the season is 70.45, which would rank him 84th.

For me, I don't think there's a major problem for Rory, he's just not timing his good weeks well enough to peak in time for a major. It'll come though, and another Major win is not far away. He still had a more than solid week and is having a brilliant season. He seemed to finish off The Players pretty nicely, and that is a massive event with a very strong field.


----------



## JamesR (Jun 17, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Is the Players a major?  No

Is there pressure on him to win the players Compared to a major? No

Will his career or any other top player be judged on major wins and not players? Yes

The Players I'm a huge fan of but fact is it is not a major and is just Tour event flagship event or not its just a tour event. I'm not critical of Rory in Tour events, just majors..
		
Click to expand...

"no pressure" is what you said - and it's erroneous to say there is no pressure. It's fair enough to say there is more pressure in other events. But no pressure is a load of rubbish!


----------



## Wolf (Jun 17, 2019)

JamesR said:



			"no pressure" is what you said - and it's erroneous to say there is no pressure. It's fair enough to say there is more pressure in other events. But no pressure is a load of rubbish!
		
Click to expand...

I know what I said, and I'll stick by it thanks whether you think it's rubbish or not.. Its called an opinion, there is no pressure in my opinion on Rory to win regular tour events because he's not hyped up for those like he is in majors, therefore the only time pressure is put on him buy fans and pundits is the majors and that's where he is not doing it

It hilarious on here sometimes, Woods gets coverage and everyone loses their mind saying he's a car crash etc and that's ok, Rory gets flack for once again not performing up to the build up in hype and suddenly everyone needs to get a grip.

The saddest thing is this thread has lost its was again because some can't accept a few comments about Rory so it then becomes tit for tat instead of discussing what a good win Woodland had at an iconic course in probably the best US Open in recent years...


----------



## rksquire (Jun 17, 2019)

Delighted for Woodland, if it wasn't to be Rose or McIlroy I was hoping for Woodland.... but then Koepka started so brilliantly he nearly won me over.

Some of the comments regarding McIlroy would make you believe he's not really that good at all!  I understand he's like marmite and for that reason any comment negative or positive gets a reaction, but they don't seemed to be tempered.  The double bogey set him back and then he had to be aggressive and it got away from him.  In the end he would have needed 8 under on the day to win and that score wasn't out there.  But really the conversation shouldn't be about him - I certainly don't think he needs to be over analysed on yesterdays showing.  It's funny that the conversation has moved from 'can't do it on a Sunday' to 'can't do it on a Sunday in Major'.  But there was no capitulation in my opinion.  The capitulation belonged to Rose, not sure why someone 5 shots back draws ire but the guy 1 shot back doesn't.  There was chances to put Woodland under pressure as some of the pins did not suit his shot shape and he was forced to play away from the pin (great chip on the green at 17), but nobody capitalized and he was left to simply play sensible golf to see it through.  From the position he was in he played a good round of golf.

Also great week for Willett & Wallace & Fitzpatrick and to a lesser extent McDowell, not so much for Fleetwood (has he also capitulated?).


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 17, 2019)

JamesR said:



			You can't say there is no pressure when someone is playing to win the Players, or any other tournament for that matter
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m pretty sure Woods will have won a few events when he was 6 plus clear from the start of the final round and felt no pressure. Itâ€™s all scenario dependant. 

A lesser player will feel more pressure during a standard pga event than one of the greats, I accept there wonâ€™t be many events where someone will feel NO pressure but I do think the scenario can occur.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 17, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			For the same reason some over react when Woods appears to be having a bad round.

â€œAnd Woods clearly not right - car crash golf at the moment and a big number coming for this roundâ€

The best are held to a higher standard and atm Rory is still in that conversation. 3 more years like the last 3 and I fear he will be spoke about like the likes of Day and Spieth. Rated, more than capable but not really expected to win the big ones.
		
Click to expand...

Was that not exactly what was happening with Woods at the time of the comment ? - he was four over after 6 holes and didnâ€™t look right and was looking like he was going to run up a big score - so how is that the same as saying that Rory â€œcapitulatedâ€ on the last day or the overreaction you are seeing now about Rory not winning ? 

And yes that was my comment and it was very valid at the time was it not ?


----------



## JamesR (Jun 17, 2019)

Too much hype is given to several players, especially when you consider there are now about 100 players who are all more than capable of winning any event, if they play their best.
It just so happens that certain players play somewhere near there best more often than the rest, and are therefore near the top of leaderboards most of the time.


----------



## JamesR (Jun 17, 2019)

Wolf said:



			I know what I said, and I'll stick by it thanks whether you think it's rubbish or not.. Its called an opinion, there is no pressure in my opinion on Rory to win regular tour events because he's not hyped up for those like he is in majors, therefore the only time pressure is put on him buy fans and pundits is the majors and that's where he is not doing it

It hilarious on here sometimes, *Woods gets coverage and everyone loses their mind saying he's a car crash etc and that's ok, Rory gets flack for once again not performing up to the build up in hype and suddenly everyone needs to get a grip.*

The saddest thing is this thread has lost its was again because some can't accept a few comments about Rory so it then becomes tit for tat instead of discussing what a good win Woodland had at an iconic course in probably the best US Open in recent years...
		
Click to expand...

I'm as big a fan of Woods as I am Rory - so you can't play the Rory v Tiger card with me. The crap that's put on here about both is ridiculous.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 17, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Was that not exactly what was happening with Woods at the time of the comment ? - he was four over after 6 holes and didnâ€™t look right and was looking like he was going to run up a big score - so how is that the same as saying that Rory â€œcapitulatedâ€ on the last day or the overreaction you are seeing now about Rory not winning ?

And yes that was my comment and it was very valid at the time was it not ?
		
Click to expand...

Did he run up a high score? Nope. But you couldnt help but predict he would. Not that he might. 

My point was simply that lots of people over react, and depending on who you favour, in this case Woods or Mcilroy your outlook will be different.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 17, 2019)

JamesR said:



			I'm as big a fan of Woods as I am Rory - so you can't play the Rory v Tiger card with me. The crap that's put on here about both is ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not a huge fan of Rory but that's not affecting my view of him in majors, I'd like see him win more an at least equal Faldo in the majors. 

Always going to be a lot said about both due to the hype. If Koepka has a fall it'll happen to him as well no doubt.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 17, 2019)

Worst aspect of this years US Open, was for me Paul McGinley and his constant inane chatter. Does he ever know  that less is more?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 17, 2019)

Whether you call it hype, capitulation or simply the fact that there are loads of golfers capable of winning a major, but McIlroy simply doesn't seem capable of finding a way into contention in a major these days and then finding something to kick on and win it. Whether that is a problem in his putting, short game, or the fact he leaves himself too far back and has to attack on the toughest course set ups and makes inevitable bogey's or worse is open to debate. In my opinion, while he's still a fantastic golfer as his 2019 record shows, there seems to be something lacking with him at majors


----------



## Wolf (Jun 17, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Worst aspect of this years US Open, was for me Paul McGinley and his constant inane chatter. Does he ever know  that less is more?
		
Click to expand...

He is by far the worst thing to happen to televised golf. 

He talks absolute garbage. Listened to him on the Cut podcast the other week he really is awful. Even in that he would state something, then avoid the question asked and state the same thing because he literally just spouts the same crap time and again because he has limited knowledge compared to other commentators. The coverage was so much more tolerable from a listening perspective when it was the US guys doing feature groups at least Mark Brooks had an idea what was going on.


----------



## fundy (Jun 17, 2019)

Hugely impressive from Woodland, especially with the worst case scenario happening early with Koepka -4 thru 5 putting him under huge pressure. Have long been a fan but had got to the point where I thought he didnt have it to get over the line in this sort of situation. His short game is massively improved and the really great thing last night was whilst he hit a few nervy shots (mainly off the tee back 9) not once did he compound an error and his approach play was so solid (compared to Rose who seemed to pretty much mis hit every iron shot). 

Nights to forget for Rose and McIlroy, Schauffle and Scott both got on a roll (albeit the one Scott hit OOB was wide even for me!!!) without being able to quite last out the 18 holes pushing hard

Have to give the USGA massive credit for the set up of Pebble Beach (after the stick theyve taken for many recent venues). For me the course set up was almost a blueprint for how courses should be evolving, not overly long but with plenty of shape, doglegs, effective bunkering off the tee and round the green and small targets (which werent overly firm or fast), rough which is penal but not stupidly so

I saw a stat last night that there were 6 par 4s around or below the 400yd mark and all of the played slightly over par for the week!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 17, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sorry but changed that. What on earth is going on with that hair. Is it a syrup or has he gone for the Shane Warne transplant job and did it go wrong?
		
Click to expand...

Don't know, nor care. I didn't watch it long enough to see him on screen. Just listening for 5 minutes was enough to make Ewan Murray or Rob Lee acceptable.


----------



## Dasit (Jun 17, 2019)

Not sure why people going after Rory in this thread?

He had to shoot a 64 and gambled taking driver off a lot of tees and the gamble didn't work.


Rose on the other hand, that was an awful performance. He got to the front but played awful after, It was amazing the difference in quality Woodland and Koepka showed over Rose.

How many times did rose miss the green by a long way, from perfect fairway lies and less than 150 in, seemed every other hole.

His putting bailed him out big time the first 3 rounds making all those 1 putts, but you can't keep on relying on that, it usually always catches up with you.


----------



## JamesR (Jun 17, 2019)

Dasit said:



			Not sure why people going after Rory in this thread?

He had to shoot a 64 and gambled taking driver off a lot of tees and the gamble didn't work.


Rose on the other hand, that was an awful performance. He got to the front but played awful after, It was amazing the difference in quality Woodland and Koepka showed over Rose.

How many times did rose miss the green by a long way, from perfect fairway lies and less than 150 in, seemed every other hole.

*His putting bailed him out big time the first 3 rounds making all those 1 putts, but you can't keep on relying on that, it usually always catches up with you*.
		
Click to expand...

Makes you wonder if he's been neglecting his bread & butter long game while working extra on the putting


----------



## Grant85 (Jun 17, 2019)

Thing with Rory is that he came into this event in great form. 

Over the 72 holes, he could / should have been at least tied with Woodland. Or at least put him under enough pressure to force a mistake out of him and keep him closer to the pack. 
He basically got a stroke worse every day (2 worse on Sunday) and shot level par over the weekend. 

The most frustrating thing is him getting 2 over par quickly yesterday when other players were making a score in the early holes. Yes - he took the 2nd on with a driver. But if you can't execute it, then you don't get any points for being aggressive. 

The other thing was how not surprising it was to see him scramble a par, then make a double bogey at the 2nd. 

Conversely - the difference with Rose is that he hasn't shown a lot of form in recent weeks. And even when he was in contention in the 1st 3 days, his long game was poor and his short game was bailing him out to keep his score going. I wasn't all that surprised that having played like that over the 1st 3 days, his game wasn't going to stand up to a Major Championship Sunday. 

And credit to Woodland. He shot a great score and held it together very impressively yesterday.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jun 17, 2019)

Just finished watching it as-live whilst I've been working.   Great final round and all credit to Gary Woodland for his performance.   Justin just didn't have it but as always, played with such extreme class.  And Brooks gave it everything he could have done too.

But there was something way more annoying that Paul McGinley.   Those damn Americans screaming out after every tee shot.   Cattle prods should be handed to all marshals and used on these morons.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 17, 2019)

Grant85 said:



			Thing with Rory is that he came into this event in great form.

Over the 72 holes, he could / should have been at least tied with Woodland. Or at least put him under enough pressure to force a mistake out of him and keep him closer to the pack.
He basically got a stroke worse every day (2 worse on Sunday) and shot level par over the weekend.

The most frustrating thing is him getting 2 over par quickly yesterday when other players were making a score in the early holes. Yes - he took the 2nd on with a driver. But if you can't execute it, then you don't get any points for being aggressive.

The other thing was how not surprising it was to see him scramble a par, then make a double bogey at the 2nd.

Conversely - the difference with Rose is that he hasn't shown a lot of form in recent weeks. And even when he was in contention in the 1st 3 days, his long game was poor and his short game was bailing him out to keep his score going. I wasn't all that surprised that having played like that over the 1st 3 days, his game wasn't going to stand up to a Major Championship Sunday.

And credit to Woodland. He shot a great score and held it together very impressively yesterday.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with that on Rory. His defenders often praise him for being aggressive and chasing a score on the Sundays, but how can you praise someone for doing something that routinely hasn't worked.


----------



## Grant85 (Jun 17, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Agree with that on Rory. His defenders often praise him for being aggressive and chasing a score on the Sundays, but how can you praise someone for doing something that routinely hasn't worked.
		
Click to expand...

It's not that it hasn't worked, or that it's the wrong strategy- it that when it comes down to it there's an execution problem. 

Similar thing in Canada. He was on to shoot 59 and then dumped it in a bunker, short side on 16. 
59 watch is off, and the pressure drops. 
Then flags a 200 yard approach for eagle at 17. 59 watch back on. 
At 18, dumps it in the bunker again. 

Personally feel there is something about his game that doesn't stand up to pressure. 

Maybe you're right and he does need to play a bit more conservatively and build a score over 4 days. At a major, the scoring is never usually that crazy, so over 72 holes - you take out the unforced errors by being a bit less aggressive, make your score on the par 5s and you'll be there or there abouts. 

Clearly it's not his style, but its worked for plenty of Major winners.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 17, 2019)

For those of you with access to Instagram. , this is well worth a look. Shows what a great guy Gary Woodland is. We're all aware of his meeting with his fan Amy at Pheonix Open. But all credit to him he had kept in contact with her and held a facetime call with her post his US Open win. 

Top bloke 


__
		http://instagr.am/p/By0CezTlXOD/


----------

